# Chicago Gameday X: the awesome aftermath



## buzz (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't know what Chicago Gameday is? Read the FAQ, boyo!

THIS POST WILL BE KEPT UPDATED WITH ALL CURRENT INFORMATION.

ENWorld Chicago Gameday X is a day of *FREE* gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. *Gameday X is February 26th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. Reply or PM me (buzz) with any questions. 

*Our host*:
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

*Our schedule*:

*Slot 0: Breakfast*
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Little America (located across the Metra tracks and a couple blocks northwest of Games Plus). _Arrive at the store by 9:00am to settle in to your game tables._

*Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm*
Game 1: Stargate SG-1: The Devil Inside
Game 2: Miniatures painting seminar
Game 3: Allied Avengers Assemble 2! Peril in the Pacific!
Game 4: The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl
Game 5: Under the Bacchae Moon
Game 6: Thimbledon's Thimble

*Meal break* from 2:30pm to 3:30pm. Be sure to come back on time for the...

*Prize drawing* from 3:30pm to 4:00pm. AEG, Bastion Press, Clockwork Golem, Goodman Games, Hero Games, RPGObjects, and Tabletop Adventures have donated prizes!

*Slot 2: Afternoon events from 4:00pm to 9:00pm (or later)*
Game 1: The Jagged Hills Mining Consortium's Finest!
Game 2: Miniatures painting seminar
Game 3: This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead! a.k.a. Games Plus vs. The Army of Darkness
Game 4: A Swamp-full of Stirges
Game 5: The Harvest of Fear

*EVENT LISTINGS*

*Slot 0: Breakfast*
No limit to number of attendees.

1. buzz
2. William Ronald
3. JoeGKushner
4. Pbartender
5. Diremede
6. brehobit
7. jalea
8. Painfully
9. omokage
10. Tekkmage
...

*Slot 1*

Game 1: *Stargate SG-1: The Devil Inside*
_FCWesel, AEG's Stargate SG-1 d20, private room_
When the Tok’ra send a distress communications to Stargate Command from a planet with a (until that point) never before seen Gate Address, operations team SG-4 is sent to investigate the situation. Despite the fact that the Tok’ra have been less then what you might call a forthright ally, they are one nonetheless. And even if they weren’t, the fact that they mentioned ATLANTIS is more then enough to get SGC’s attention.

Come be a part of SG-4! No experience needed with the RPG, but it would not hurt. (It's a "d20 game" so most anyone here will know the basics already.) Will teach the SG specific rules as we play and will have character sheets ready to go so that we can jump right into the action. Just bring a set of dice, a pencil and some paper and be ready for some SG action/mystery/horror fun. Emphasis on fun!
1. William Ronald
2. Tekkmage
3. waterdhavian
4. Joe Cohen
5. Ronin84
6. B5Londo
*All seats for this event have been filled.*

Game 2: *Miniatures painting seminar*
_Nikmal, dais table_
If you have not painted that mini you always wanted to paint.. Ever wanted to learn better techniques, or you are pretty good already and you have some knowledge to part with and share... please join us at the paint seminar. You will be taught different techniques to make your mini as good as possible. Children are welcome if they want to learn how to paint. (not as a place to baby sit them though ) Miniatures and paint and any tools needed, are provided as well as the knowledge to make you a better painter.. be you an expert or a beginner you are all welcome!
1. Mark
2. JoeGKushner
3. Sqwonk
4. Kid Charlemagne
5. jalea
6.

Game 3: *Allied Avengers Assemble 2! Peril in the Pacific!*
_Reidzilla, Silver Age Sentinels d20 (some home rules), table by door_
While the war rages on in Europe, The Immortal and the Lighting Dragon strike terror in the hearts of the Allied forces fighting in the Pacific Rim. As if the Axis navy was not enough trouble, the Allied forces are reporting that many of their strategic Pacific island positions are under attack by huge creatures! Can the Allied Avengers defeat this monstrous challenge and save the Pacific fleet? Only you can make the difference!

Join in a “Golden Age” style romp through an alternate history World War Two! A plethora of Heroes will be provided.
1. gperez1234
2. pvt. patterson
3. 
4.
5.
6.

Game 4: *The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl*
_Pbartender, Skull & Bones d20_
"Them's that dies'll be the lucky ones!"

Six shipwrecked castaways fight for their lives and an horde of lost treasure against one uncharted island, a crew of blood-thirsty pirates, a tribe of head-hunting savages, a jungle full of man-eating beasts, and a three thousand year old temple of the ancient Olmec God of War.

It could be worse... It could be raining.

A Skull & Bones D20 adventure for up to six pre-generated characters. No prior experience necessary.
1. buzz
2. thalmin
3. KnowTheToe
4. rowport
5. AelyaShade
6. Yort
*All seats for this event have been filled.*

Game 5: *Under the Bacchae Moon*
_Ninjacat, Hercules & Xena (D6 Legend System)_
Congratulations to your party on the successful rescue of Lord Vaeortes' only daughter from kidnapping bandits! The grateful leader of the local farming and vineyard community has insisted upon your attendance to a banquet at his manor house as the guests of honor. The heads of the largest farms and vineyards will also be in attendance, as well as the merchants who deliver the community's wines abroad. These lords and ladies each have secrets of their own, and one or more may even be connected to the orginal kidnapping...

The damsel has been rescued, but the adventure has only just begun...

Tongue-in-cheek sword and sandal adventure in the style of the TV series. D6 Legend System from West End Games, a simplified version of the base D6 system that is very easy to play. Characters will be provided and gameplay rules explained. (I play extremely fast and loose with the rules anyway; it's all about having fun with the so-called plot.) Knowledge of either TV show is beneficial, but by no means required.
1. omokage
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Game 6: *Thimbledon's Thimble*
_Diremede, D&D 3.5_
"They've stolen it! My precious family heirloom is gone, taken by those grubby little hands, those terrible little goblins! Yes, it must be the goblins from the Stilltall Mountains. Call every sell sword, tell every temple within the city of Osgold, tell everyone that I will pay well to get it back, put out a reward for 10,000 gold crowns!!! I want it and I want it now!!" Find your way to Thimbleton and recover the lost heirloom for fame, glory & fortune! 

Characters should be 8th level, 32 point buy, character wealth is 13,500gp, Core books (PHB, DMG) and the "Complete" books are allowed, no psionics. Hit points to be rolled at the game table day of game. Some minor house rules will apply three big ones are that Detect Magic, Identify, and Detect Evil do not work. I would like for characters to be submitted 2 weeks before game day if possible, if not then ASAP will work for late sign ups. The adventure is designed for 6 players so six slots are open ( though we could have more if there is enough interest), about 30% RP and 70% combat. In the case that we have walk ins some pre-made characters will be brought along.
1. DocMoriartty
2. TracerBullet42
3. rustynorm
4. brehobit
5. GORAK
6.


*Slot 2*

Game 1: *The Jagged Hills Mining Consortium's Finest!*
_Mark, D&D/d20, private room_
Independent gnomes near the Wetleg River have been mining further and further into the Hills of Dissent. Now the Jagged Hills Mining Consortium has deemed it worthy of their attention and have hired your group of adventurers to explore one choice location prior to their sending in teams of exploitation miners. While the independent gnomes continue to pick and prod at various small claims, the Consortium has just finalized rights on a particular cave system that looks promising...promising to be dangerous for the group of adventurers charged with making it safe!

Up to six players will utilize the talents of their choice of twelve pre-generated 10th-level player characters (core rules used to create them) of the primary character classes and races. If you die early, you will be able to pick up one of the as-yet unplayed PCs and join right back in. Table prizes for all players, DM will rank players or have them dice-off for the picking order of prizes.
1. buzz
2. William Ronald
3. KnowTheToe
4. rowport
5. Ronin84
6. rustynorm
7. omokage
*All seats for this event have been filled.*

Game 2: *Miniatures painting seminar*
_Nikmal, dais table_
If you have not painted that mini you always wanted to paint.. Ever wanted to learn better techniques, or you are pretty good already and you have some knowledge to part with and share... please join us at the paint seminar. You will be taught different techniques to make your mini as good as possible. Children are welcome if they want to learn how to paint. (not as a place to baby sit them though ) Miniatures and paint and any tools needed, are provided as well as the knowledge to make you a better painter.. be you an expert or a beginner you are all welcome!
1. jalea
2. thalmin
3. Arquin Xea
4. AstroCat
5. Jeanne Trais (AstroCat)
6. Lora Kim (AstroCat)
*All seats for this event have been filled.*

Game 3: *This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead! a.k.a. Games Plus vs. The Army of Darkness*
_FCWesel, Army of Darkness RPG_
Imagine…you’re at your favorite gaming store, enjoying an organized day of gaming fun and adventurous play. There’s Oberwiez chocolate milk, and yummy pastries from a local bakery. There’s miniature battles galore and a grand dungeon to clear out by lunch, what could be better? Prizes! Yup, there’s prizes too…loads gaming paraphernalia and neat books from this company or that. But wait, what about this book. It sure is neat looking, all dark and leathery and ancient looking. Hey it’s a Necronomicon…

Yup, “This Ain’t Your Mamma’s Game Day, Ya' Screwhead” brings the Army of Darkness (or is that Army of Dorkness?) right to Games Plus, in downtown Mt Prospect, IL and it’ll be up to you and your table-mates to save yourselves and maybe even that little thing we like to call, “the World”, from the Army of Darkness.

Come play in the world of Eden Studio’s forthcoming “The Army of Darkness: The Roleplaying Game”. Eden’s the guys who brought you the “All Flesh Must Be Eaten”, “Terra Primate” and “Buffy the Vampire Slayer” and “Angel” roleplaying games. If you like cinematic games or just want to recite Bruce Campbell’s various lines from the movies come join the fun. Bring a D10 and be ready for some deadite gaming fun. Rules taught as we play.
1. Ninjacat
2. Tekkmage
3. waterdhavian
4. Yort
5. gperez1234
6. BOZ
7. Ninjacat's brother
8.

Game 4: *A Swamp-full of Stirges*
_TracerBullet42, D&D/d20_
The Explorer's Guild usually commissions reports on unknown monsters, not famous ones. Why, then, have they offered a sizable reward for new investigations of the stirge, a common nuisance that's been thoroughly described in bestiaries for over a quarter century? What happened to the previous group of heroes who ventured into the Rushmoor Swamp hoping to return with the truth behind the ominous rumors? And will you emerge from the stirge's nest with your life?

In this Masters and Minions adventure, players will assume the role of one of the New Iconics: pre-generated heroes of each of the core classes, seen here early in their careers (3rd level). Table prizes will be provided for all players, and one Most Valuable Player will be chosen by popular acclaim.
1. Diremede
2. brehobit
3. (pvt. patterson)
4. Redwind
5. Pbartender
6. Painfully
*All seats for this event have been filled.*

Game 5: *The Harvest of Fear*
_GORAK, Ravenloft- D20 3.0 D&D_
Summary- These are dark and fearful times for the people of the farming town of Willisford on the Island of Staunton Bluffs. In the last few months, many people have vanished without a trace and just recently a farmer was found dead in his fields whilst tending to his crops. It is now the beginning of the harvest in the early fall and with the cargo ships due to arrive in a little over a month's time, Mayor Jared Bleysmith is desperate and had issued an advertisement a while back to be delivered to the mainland in hopes of attracting a band of heroes to come to Willisford to seek out and destroy the mysterious evil that has been terrorizing his people. On a cold and rainy morning, he receives a telegram from the port of Devonshire from the mainland that a party of hired adventurers will be arriving at Willisford's dock in the next couple days in answer to his advertisement. As he leans back in an old wooden rocking chair smoking his pipe, he finally breathes a sigh of relief and silently hopes to himself that these heroes are brave and fortunate enough to deliver Willisford from this dark harvest of fear. 

Characters- 
Custom characters- 3rd level, wealth- 2,700gp, 32 point buy system (3.0 DMG p.19), core books only (3.0/3.5 PHB/DMG), core races only, maximum hit points. You may use your 2,700 gp starting wealth to buy any standard item in PHB and any magic item in DMG providing you can afford it, use base market price, remember to have money left over to buy weapons, armor, clothes, etc. There will be no real opportunity to buy items once you arrive on Staunton's Bluff. 
I will also have a handful of pregenerated characters available for anyone who wants them.
Ravenloft campaign game mechanics will be in place when the game starts and modifications to characters will be made at that time.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2005)

Please sign me up for Slot One, Game Two - Miniatures Painting Seminar.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 25, 2005)

ooh ooh cool, should i actually sign up for an event(s) this time for a change?


----------



## William Ronald (Jan 25, 2005)

Sign me up for Slot 0: Breakfast, Slot 1, Game 1: Stargate SG-1, The Devil Inside and Slot 2, Game 1: The Jagged Hills Mining Consortium's Finest!

Come on, February!!


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome to SG4, W.R. 

(Hey Buzz, we don't need to approve folks, like we did a while back, right? I don't want to do that for my games, just let them sign up first-come for my games.)


----------



## Nikmal (Jan 25, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Welcome to SG4, W.R.
> 
> (Hey Buzz, we don't need to approve folks, like we did a while back, right? I don't want to do that for my games, just let them sign up first-come for my games.)





Same with me.. let them sign up automatically 
-jon


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 25, 2005)

Sign me up for breakfast (maybe I'll make it on time this year), and the miniatures painting slot. I seem to get a lot done during those times.


----------



## thalmin (Jan 25, 2005)

Please sidn me up for Slot 1, Game 4: The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl. I haven't been able to make up my mind yet for slot 2.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Jan 25, 2005)

Sign me up for slot one, game four and in Marks game for slot 2.  Thank you.


----------



## buzz (Jan 25, 2005)

Added signups for Mark, William Ronald, JoeGKushner, thalmin, KnowTheToe. It's a mad rush!


----------



## buzz (Jan 25, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> (Hey Buzz, we don't need to approve folks, like we did a while back, right? I don't want to do that for my games, just let them sign up first-come for my games.)



The default is now that no GM approval is required, though individual GMs can request approval for their games. Having it the other way around just added more work, and most GMs would end up telling me to let poeple in their games anyway.


----------



## buzz (Jan 25, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> ooh ooh cool, should i actually sign up for an event(s) this time for a change?



Not only should you sign up, you should show up!  C'mon, Boz... you know you want to...


----------



## rowport (Jan 25, 2005)

*WAAAUGH!  GameDay Signup Frenzy!*

 Wow!  Many thanks to Buzz, our Esteemed High Game Day Guru, for sending out the heads-up e-mail about player sign-ups beginning!  A was lulled into a false sense of security with the ENWorld server outage, and nearly missed Pirates!  Arrrh.  Close one, matey.

Mr. Buzz:
Slot Uno
Game 4: The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl
Pbartender, Skull & Bones d20

Slot Dos
Game 1: The Jagged Hills Mining Consortium's Finest!
Mark, D&D/d20, private room


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jan 25, 2005)

Sign me up for DireMede's D20 DnD 3.5 game.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 25, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> The default is now that no GM approval is required, though individual GMs can request approval for their games. Having it the other way around just added more work, and most GMs would end up telling me to let poeple in their games anyway.




Okay, cool. Thanks.

For the record, I predict Tracerbullet42 having the worst time of his RPG'ng life.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jan 25, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay, cool. Thanks.
> 
> For the record, I predict Tracerbullet42 having the worst time of his RPG'ng life.




Why do you say that?  I'm not going to somehow be stuck playing an elf, am I?

<SHUDDER>

Just the thought of it...eww.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 25, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Not only should you sign up, you should show up!  C'mon, Boz... you know you want to...




ok, ok, you're right.    i'll have a look later today when i have more time than at the moment...  and i'll send the link to all my pals again.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh...  Wow...

I read my email, find the announcement for the sign-up thread, log into EN World, and find that I've already got four players signed up for my game! 

Eh-h-h-h-xcellent...    

Buzz, sign me up for "Game 4: What Women Want; MattyHelms, Cthulhu Invictus".


----------



## Ninjacat (Jan 25, 2005)

Okay, I'm running Game 5 in Slot one, but please sign me up for Game 3 in Slot two, FC's Army of Darkness. Am *SO* looking forward to this!


----------



## Sqwonk (Jan 25, 2005)

Please sign me up for the Session 1 painting seminar.  My craptacular painting skills need soome refinement.

Thanks


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jan 26, 2005)

Sign me up for the painting seminar as well...  Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jan 26, 2005)

Added signups for rowport (copycat!), DocMoriartty, Pbartender, Ninjacat, Sqwonk, Kid Charlemagne. w00t!

FYI, I also sent out an email to my publishers list, so hopefully we'll see some prize donations start coming in. I'll also post to the publishers' forum.

Also FYI, I gave publishers the option of contributing the "prize" of a donation to a tsunami relief charity of their choice in your name. Figured it was something worth doing; how much more swag do we really need?  Okay, don't answer that. We'll see if anyone steps up.


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 26, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Buzz, sign me up for "Game 4: What Women Want; MattyHelms, Cthulhu Invictus".




Great, now I actually have to write the darn thing...  Wait, I mean - Sweet, welcome aboard!!!  Glad you can make it this time!

-Matt

PS  Still need to figure out what I want to do in the morning slot, but please sign me up for breakfast, buzz.  I sure do love eating.


----------



## Tekkmage (Jan 26, 2005)

*Sign up*

Please sign me up for  
Slot 1 Game 1: *Stargate SG-1: The Devil Inside
and *
Slot 2  Game 3: *This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead! a.k.a. Games Plus vs. The Army of Darkness**

Thanks
*


----------



## buzz (Jan 26, 2005)

Done and done, MattyHelms n' Tekkmage.


----------



## hwoolsey (Jan 26, 2005)

Please sign me up for Pogre's game during slot 2.

Thanks.

Hank


----------



## Nikmal (Jan 26, 2005)

*painting seminar *

I just wanted to make sure.. that if you are signging up for the seminar.. make sure that you sign up for one or both.. that way we know who is doing what and that there is no confusion.. not that I mind having you all in for the morning session and me alone in the afternoon one 
I just love to paint and will gladly paint the whole day as an excuse hehehe 

but I would not mind the company 
-jon


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 26, 2005)

For me, just in case I was uncelar, I'd like the morning session.

On another note, if miniatures are being provided, perhaps they can be primed ahead of time so that we dont' have to worry about someone getting primer all over them due to the old wind like last time?


----------



## buzz (Jan 26, 2005)

hwoolsey: done. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 26, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Great, now I actually have to write the darn thing...  Wait, I mean - Sweet, welcome aboard!!!  Glad you can make it this time!




Careful there, or your Vestal virgins will have to deal with Maximus Polonius, ancient ancenstor of Maxwell Polish.     



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> PS  Still need to figure out what I want to do in the morning slot, but please sign me up for breakfast, buzz.  I sure do love eating.




Oh yeah...  I almost forgot about breakfast.  Sign me up, i'll be there.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jan 27, 2005)

Please sign me up for
Slot 1 Game 1: Stargate SG-1: The Devil Inside
and
Slot 2 Game 3: This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead! a.k.a. Games Plus vs. The Army of Darkness

thanks goes to Tekkmage for making this easy on me...copy/paste looking forward to a heck of a time!!!


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 27, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Careful there, or your Vestal virgins will have to deal with Maximus Polonius, ancient ancenstor of Maxwell Polish.




All we need is for buzz to switch over to our game and play Dude and we can totally get the band back together!


----------



## buzz (Jan 27, 2005)

Pbarteder and waterdhavian: added. Welcome to Gameday wd!


----------



## buzz (Jan 27, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> All we need is for buzz to switch over to our game and play Dude and we can totally get the band back together!



Azathoth knows, it was a tough decision not to ressurect Dude for another rousing MattyHelms TPK, but I've tried and failed to play in a Mark Clover game twice now... third time's the charm!

Maybe we can all join in a quick Synnibar game during the break for old time's sake? (Yes, that's a trick question.)


----------



## BOZ (Jan 27, 2005)

OK, about to have a look at the games...  and an apology to all you early birds out there, but this night owl won't be playing in any game that starts in the AM.    unless you'll accept a late arrival that is...


----------



## BOZ (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmm, now that's a tough call - both the Army of Darkness game and Mark's D&D game in slot 2 interest me but i can't play in both.    i'm almost tempted to say something silly like, "whichever one fills up first, put me in the other one" just so other more decisive people have a chance to pick what they want...

Edit: then again, if both of those are filling up, that Call of Cthulhu game sounds pretty cool too... oh, just shoot me now.


----------



## Nikmal (Jan 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> OK, about to have a look at the games...  and an apology to all you early birds out there, but this night owl won't be playing in any game that starts in the AM.    unless you'll accept a late arrival that is...





You can always join in late on the Paint seminar.. in fact you people can come by during lunch as well and learn some quick tips too 
all are welcome any time
-jon


----------



## Diremede (Jan 27, 2005)

*Breakfast the mmmmmmmmm meal*

Sign me up for breakfast, I would hate to DM on an empty stomach   

Hmmmmmm decisions, decisions, I will have to think more on which of the slot 2 games to play....... too many choices to make a rash decision.


----------



## Joe Cohen (Jan 27, 2005)

Please sign me up for Stargate: The Devil Inside in the morning and Cthulhu: What Women Want in the afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Ronin84 (Jan 27, 2005)

Could I please be included and signed up for the SG-4 game in slot 1 and the Jagged hills game in the pm slot.

Thanks


----------



## MattyHelms (Jan 28, 2005)

Joe Cohen said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Stargate: The Devil Inside in the morning and Cthulhu: What Women Want in the afternoon. Thanks!




Cool!  Welcome aboard, Joe.  Since we're in the same game group, I guess you know what to expect!  

-Matt


----------



## buzz (Jan 28, 2005)

Added signups for Diremede, Joe Cohen, Ronin84. Stargate and Jagged Hills are neck-and-neck for First Event To Fill Up!

Also, Kristy Mack of AEG has notified me that prize support is on it's way to GP! Apparently, it's "promotional cards and demo kits". Spiff.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 28, 2005)

That's nice of AEG. I posted the event and link on the AEG SG board, as well as the Eden board (for AoD).

BTW, welcome to all my players.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 28, 2005)

hmm, sent an e-mail to all my friends... but no replies yet.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 29, 2005)

I too sent out a few emails to a couple buddies.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 29, 2005)

any more luck with you?  i don't think anyone i sent it to is on enworld.


----------



## AelyaShade (Jan 29, 2005)

Please sign me up for the "Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl" in the AM.

Also, can I be signed up for 4 slots for the "Dungeon! 3-D" game in the PM? My whole family would like to play that one (to include 2 younger players).

Thanks and can't wait to play!


----------



## buzz (Jan 29, 2005)

AelyaShade said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for the "Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl" in the AM.



Done! Glad to see you back.



			
				AelyaShade said:
			
		

> Also, can I be signed up for 4 slots for the "Dungeon! 3-D" game in the PM? My whole family would like to play that one (to include 2 younger players).



Well, normally we would frown on proxy signups, but you were nice enough to play in my HERO game last time, so... Done!


----------



## AelyaShade (Jan 30, 2005)

Yay! Danke, danke!


----------



## B5Londo (Jan 30, 2005)

*Slot 1: Game 1*

Please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 1: Stargate SG-1: The Devil Inside

Thx,

B5 Londo


----------



## buzz (Jan 30, 2005)

B5Londo said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 1, Game 1: Stargate SG-1: The Devil Inside



Done! Willkommen, B5.

It's official: FCWesel wins the "First Event to Fill Up" award! Come to Little America for breakfast and you'll receive a FREE round of waters, for you and your friends, on me.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 30, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> It's official: FCWesel wins the "First Event to Fill Up" award! Come to Little America for breakfast and you'll receive a FREE round of waters, for you and your friends, on me.




::Best Sally Fields imitation::
YOU LIKE ME! YOU REALLY, REALLY LIKE ME!​
Well, thank you kindly for your generous reward, but I prefer not to eat at Little America. I'm happy to say that instead I will be feasting at *Mr. A's*, which just might be the most magical food-place in the world. I only say "just" as I have not eaten EVERYWHERE there is to eat at in the world.  

Now that is truly a wonderful goal in life...


----------



## Yort (Jan 30, 2005)

OK, after much debate and sleepless nights (well, debates anyways) I’ve decided on my game sessions. Maybe. Can’t decide. Can’t decide. Brain aneurysm!  

An early thank you (and mild curse) to all the GMs for giving me so many wonderful gaming options and making me spend an inordinate amount of time weighing various genre, style, and mechanics issues. My wife will be pleased that my mumbling “d20 vs. d6, d20 vs. d6” and “the Weasel or Cthulhu, the Weasel or Cthulhu” is finally over.

Anyways, sign me up for:

Slot 1: The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl

Slot 2: This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yort said:
			
		

> My wife will be pleased that my mumbling “d20 vs. d6, d20 vs. d6” and “the Weasel or Cthulhu, the Weasel or Cthulhu” is finally over. Slot 2: This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead! Thanks in advance.




Though I am not sure what game the "Weasel"  is running, you are deffinately welcome to come play in mine, FC*Wesel*'s, "This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead!" event!


----------



## Yort (Jan 30, 2005)

My bad on the weasel, FCWESEL, but you can see the amount of strain the decision put upon me due to my inability to spell out the name of a very charming and fair and generous GM. 

Remember, brown nosing begins at home kids.


----------



## FCWesel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yort said:
			
		

> My bad on the weasel, FCWESEL, but you can see the amount of strain the decision put upon me due to my inability to spell out the name of a very charming and fair and generous GM.
> 
> Remember, brown nosing begins at home kids.




hehehe. No worries.


----------



## buzz (Jan 30, 2005)

Yort said:
			
		

> Maybe. Can’t decide. Can’t decide. Brain aneurysm!



Man, I could really go for a Western Bacon Cheeseburger right about now. A *junior* mind you, a *junior*.



			
				Yort said:
			
		

> Anyways, sign me up for:
> 
> Slot 1: The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl
> 
> Slot 2: This Ain't Your Mamma's Game Day, Ya Screwhead!



Done!

Pbartender's Lost Temple of Ixtapacopokettlepicantepicocurietacomobettah wins runner-up for "First Game What Filled Up".


----------



## ChicagoRoy (Jan 31, 2005)

Please sign me up for Slot 2 game 4; What women want. Thanks.


----------



## buzz (Jan 31, 2005)

ChicagoRoy said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 2 game 4; What women want. Thanks.



Done. Welcome to gameday, ChicagoRoy!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 1, 2005)

So who here already has thier game session written up?

No, this is in no way meant to just bump this thread...


----------



## buzz (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sure all of our gameday GMs have already thoroughly playtested their adventures and are having their copyediting staff look them over.

Or not.


----------



## pogre (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I am running mine at the Winter War gaming convention this weekend. If you enjoy gaming, come on down to Champaign this weekend.


----------



## Diremede (Feb 1, 2005)

I've got mine already, I'm just waiting for some more players to sign up.  They must still be in bed


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 1, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Game 6: *Thimbledon's Thimble*
> _Diremede, D&D 3.5_
> "They've stolen it! My precious family heirloom is gone, taken by those grubby little hands, those terrible little goblins! Yes, it must be the goblins from the Stilltall Mountains. Call every sell sword, tell every temple within the city of Osgold, tell everyone that I will pay well to get it back, put out a reward for 10,000 gold crowns!!! I want it and I want it now!!" Find your way to Thimbleton and recover the lost heirloom for fame, glory & fortune!
> 
> Characters should be 8th level, 32 point buy, character wealth is 13,500gp, Core books (PHB, DMG) and the "Complete" books are allowed, no psionics. Hit points to be rolled at the game table day of game. Some minor house rules will apply three big ones are that Detect Magic, Identify, and Detect Evil do not work. I would like for characters to be submitted 2 weeks before game day if possible, if not then ASAP will work for late sign ups. The adventure is designed for 6 players so six slots are open ( though we could have more if there is enough interest), about 30% RP and 70% combat. In the case that we have walk ins some pre-made characters will be brought along.





Yeah, I'm in on this one.  Sign me up for Slot 1, Game 6: Thimbledon's Thimble


----------



## Diremede (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I'm not overly fond of stirges, so I have decided that I will do my part and smash the little buggers!!  Give me a big club and some bug spray!  

Sign me up for the swamp slot 2 game 6, I just hope the swamp isn't called the swamp of sorrows


----------



## buzz (Feb 1, 2005)

TracerBullet42 and Diremede: Congrats! You are now signed up for each other's events.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2005)

heheh... neat.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 2, 2005)

Diremede said:
			
		

> I just hope the swamp isn't called the swamp of sorrows




It just might be....now.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 2, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42 and Diremede: Congrats! You are now signed up for each other's events.




TracerBullet42, since you are running in the afternoon, you can make sure Dire treats you well in his morning game...if not then you can accidentally send a billzillon stirges on him...


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 2, 2005)

ChicagoRoy said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for Slot 2 game 4; What women want. Thanks.




Welcome aboard!  Looks like I'll actually have an adventure prepared for _this_ Gameday!


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 2, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> So who here already has thier game session written up?




Well, I've got the man-eating beasts, and the tribe of hunters.  The pirate crew is done, and I've got mind-wrenching non-Euclidean horrors to spare.  I just need a few more death traps and everything will be good to go.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 2, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42, since you are running in the afternoon, you can make sure Dire treats you well in his morning game...if not then you can accidentally send a billzillon stirges on him...




Excellent...


----------



## spacepirat3 (Feb 2, 2005)

Please sign me up for Slot 2, Game 4: What Women Want.

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Feb 3, 2005)

spacepirat3, you're signed up.

And, by the power vested in me as a demonic servitor of the Dukes of Gameday, I added ENWorlder rustynorm to S1/G6 and S2/G1. He's having some problems posting from his account, so I'm signing him up while he waits for our mighty admins to fix things.


----------



## gperez1234 (Feb 3, 2005)

*gameday*

please sign me up for slot 1 game 3 allied avengers and slot 2 game 3 army of darkness thanks, george


----------



## BOZ (Feb 3, 2005)

allright, i'm a man of my word.    Mark's D&D game filled up, so sign me up for FC's Army of Darkness game.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 3, 2005)

spacepirat3 - Welcome aboard!  It's like I always say - the more, the merrier the TPK is for me!  

buzz - Please sign me up for Reidzilla's morning game.  I know I can play a golden age do-gooder and I know he can deliver the giant monster goods.


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 3, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> and I know he can deliver the giant monster goods.




...its not delivery, its DiGehdra!   

Welcome aboard gperez1234 & MattyHelms. Prepare for a heaping helping of my monsterality!


----------



## Mark (Feb 3, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> I added ENWorlder rustynorm (...) He's having some problems posting from his account, so I'm signing him up while he waits for our mighty admins to fix things.




He (or anyone else having trouble) can contact kevin (@) kulp (dot) org or even post in the META forum (no account required) to get things squared away.


----------



## Ronin84 (Feb 3, 2005)

Buzz,

Confirmming seat for Rusynorm.  We are both looking forward to the 26th, not sure what is going on with his account, but I had trouble signing on today as well.  

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 3, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> allright, i'm a man of my word.    Mark's D&D game filled up, so sign me up for FC's Army of Darkness game.




yeah, what that guy said.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 4, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yeah, what that guy said.




Welcome to the Army.


----------



## buzz (Feb 4, 2005)

gperez1234, BOZ, MattyHelms: Done!

FC, both of your events arew now filled with nougaty player goodness. We're seeing signups at a pretty good clip this time around.

Wait for it...

BOOYAH!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 4, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Wait for it...



And a healthy and robust *BOOYAH! BABY!* back at ya, Buzz-inator. Glad to hear the seats are filled up. 

I plan on putting the games together next week so my players should keep a eye on the baord here in case I have any special questions or comments or goodies for them.

Hey Tekkmage, it was nice to meet you yesterday at the gamestore. I hope I was not too zoned-out, I had only a few minutes at the store before I had to go do chores, so I was kinda absorbed into the "look and buy mode."


----------



## brehobit (Feb 4, 2005)

Just today the wife and I deceided to take our vacation in Chicago.  And I get Saturday to myself!

0. breakfast (I'm driving from Elgin, but I shouldn't have a problem making it)
1. Thimbledon's Thimble
2. A Swamp-full of Stirges


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 4, 2005)

brehobit said:
			
		

> 2. A Swamp-full of Stirges




HEY!  That's my game!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Diremede (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool beans.  Looks like the players are packing in, I just hope they are prepared muuuhhahahahhaha


----------



## brehobit (Feb 4, 2005)

*Thimbledon's Thimble*

For those playing Thimbledon's Thimble, it is a "bring your own character" game (with, I will note, a lower amount of starting $$$ than is standard for a PC   )  

There are now 4 of us.  Do folks want to discuss what classes they are planning on playing so that we can end up with a balanced group?  Or should we just do a "throw togeather" and live with what shows up?  Wait until we hit 6?

"He who hasn't had a chance to play D&D for 2 years so is far too excited"


----------



## Diremede (Feb 4, 2005)

*Thimbledon's Thimble*

To those who are signing up for this event, it is a bring your own character event and yes the PC's will be starting short of funds, however the DM will be graciously handing out some gear prior to the game, so the starting funds are a bit misleading.  This was done to make sure your character is more of what they are rather than what they are wearing.

As for getting a balanced group of characters that is up to you folks, I will take them as they come   

For character submission so that the DM can issue your PC the cool gear that he is so graciously supplying, send them to pit999@d20magicitems.org


----------



## buzz (Feb 5, 2005)

You're in, brehobit! Welcome to Gameday.

Has any more prize support arrived at GP?


----------



## pogre (Feb 6, 2005)

Due to some family issues I need to cancel my Dungeon 3D! game. I apologized to hwoolsey tonight and allow me to extend the same to you, AelyaShade. I was really looking forward to it, but other things must take priority right now. I hope everyone has a grand time and maybe one of these years I can actually make it  :\


----------



## AelyaShade (Feb 6, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> Due to some family issues I need to cancel my Dungeon 3D! game. I apologized to hwoolsey tonight and allow me to extend the same to you, AelyaShade. I was really looking forward to it, but other things must take priority right now. I hope everyone has a grand time and maybe one of these years I can actually make it  :\





No problem, pogre. I hope everything turns out ok for you and your family.

Stirges, Ctulhu, or miniature painting, oh my! What a selection, since they all sound great as well. I will hopefully have an alternative set of choices in the next few days for the afternoon set, unless they fill up beforehand.


----------



## buzz (Feb 6, 2005)

pogre said:
			
		

> Due to some family issues I need to cancel my Dungeon 3D! game. I apologized to hwoolsey tonight and allow me to extend the same to you, AelyaShade. I was really looking forward to it, but other things must take priority right now. I hope everyone has a grand time and maybe one of these years I can actually make it  :\



CURSE YOU, pogre! CURSE YOU!!!   

Sorry to hear this, pogre. I hope that the family issues are nothing grave. Save your game for Gameday XI!


----------



## buzz (Feb 6, 2005)

TracerBullet42, your game is now Game 5 in Slot 2, FYI.

It's no probem to leave us at five events instead of six for the afternoon slot, but if someone wants to step up an offer an event, there's a vacancy.

KnowTheToe, if you want your minis battle thing to be an official event, you can jump in and claim the event slot.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 7, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42, your game is now Game 5 in Slot 2, FYI.
> 
> KnowTheToe, if you want your minis battle thing to be an official event, you can jump in and claim the event slot.




I have had problems with my design materials and took a break.  I am still willing to run the boardgame Talisman if Curt will lend it to us or the game Titan, which I own.  I have not played Titan in years and have seen it on Ebay for $90+.  So I wouldn't mind playing it again to see if it is worth keeping.  I could also throw together a D&D game if no one is interested in the board games.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 7, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> TracerBullet42, your game is now Game 5 in Slot 2, FYI.




WHAT???!!!  SLOT 5????!!!!  THIS OUTRAGES ME!!!!  CAN'T YOU TELL BY MY OVERUSE OF CAPITAL LETTERS AND EXCLAMATION POINTS???!!!!  THAT'S IT, I'M OUTTA HERE!!!!!!!

.....

Erm, I mean...yeah, slot 5 should be fine.  It almost makes me feel like I'm moving up in the world...look out, slot #1, soon, you will be mine...


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 8, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> It almost makes me feel like I'm moving up in the world...look out, slot #1, soon, you will be mine...




You ain't getting past me, shorty.


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2005)

Woo-hoo! Chris from RPGObjects has just said they're donating a _Blood and Guts_ title and a copy of _Modern Backdrops_.

(I'll be bringing some books as well, but that's not nearly as exciting.)


----------



## Mark (Feb 8, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I could also throw together a D&D game if no one is interested in the board games.




Sorry, no can do.  I need you to remain in your seat at my table in slot two.  There's plenty of seats still available and a good number of GMs who haven't chimed in.  I'm sure it will all work out while you play.


----------



## buzz (Feb 8, 2005)

Peter Ball of Clockwork Golem has donated prizes! PDFs galore!


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 8, 2005)

The pre-generated characters for The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl are nearly complete.

The Cast(away) of Characters will include...

*Lt. John Kingsbury*, the First Mate...  A stern officer, the backbone of the Royal Navy.
*Sam McQueene*, the Sailing-master...  A native half-Carib pilot, hired to guide the ship.
*Dr. Caspar Bishopfberger*, the Ship's Surgeon...  A Dutch physician, with an amateur fascination of voodoo.
*Thomas Knightley*, the Coxswain...  A regular Jack-tar, always eager for a good brawl.
*Henry Rooks*, the Gunner's Mate...  A former poacher, the ship's finest marksman.
*William Pawning*, a Midshipman...  Just a troublesome boy.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 8, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Sorry, no can do.  I need you to remain in your seat at my table in slot two.  There's plenty of seats still available and a good number of GMs who haven't chimed in.  I'm sure it will all work out while you play.




FINE MARK, IF THATS HOW YOU WANT TO PLAY, THEN I WILL PLAY!


----------



## Mark (Feb 8, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> FINE MARK, IF THATS HOW YOU WANT TO PLAY, THEN I WILL PLAY!




CAPITAL IDEA!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 9, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Has any more prize support arrived at GP?



I'll check with Eden, Buzz, to see if they can throw anything GD's way.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 9, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> The pre-generated characters for The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl are nearly complete.
> 
> The Cast(away) of Characters will include...
> 
> ...



May I request Caspar Bishopfberger? I already have the voodoo doll for the captain's parrot.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 9, 2005)

The Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocetl



I will be Sam McQueene, and "Let me say welcome to my my island you pale skinned disease ridden rats. May you find your graves in its rich soil.  Now please follow me, this way, please hurry."  Later on..."Again, no, that is not a trap, just go stand on the "X", I am sure you will not die like your friend before, you look like you are made of sterner stuff than he.  Please, do not mind me, but I am going to stand way over there for a few moments.  I, um, think I see a rare monkey."


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 9, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> May I request Caspar Bishopfberger? I already have the voodoo doll for the captain's parrot.






			
				KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I will be Sam McQueene, and "Let me say welcome to my my island you pale skinned disease ridden rats. May you find your graves in its rich soil.  Now please follow me, this way, please hurry."  Later on..."Again, no, that is not a trap, just go stand on the "X", I am sure you will not die like your friend before, you look like you are made of sterner stuff than he.  Please, do not mind me, but I am going to stand way over there for a few moments.  I, um, think I see a rare monkey."




I'll tell you what, guys...  If you want to request a specific character to be held for you, post here, but also email me at MWDomeier(at)gmail(dot)com.  That way I can email you any 'supplimental' information I need to.


----------



## buzz (Feb 10, 2005)

Lt. John Kingsbury!


----------



## buzz (Feb 11, 2005)

FYI, Tabletop Adventures has donated PDF prizes, and thalmin tells me that Bastion has donated a bunch of copies of the _Forged_ Oathbound novel. Woo!


----------



## pvt. patterson (Feb 11, 2005)

yo, buzz count me in... mornin(if i can make it) game 3, afternoon game 6, well if there are still slots left for em! ^^


----------



## GORAK (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Buzz,
Go ahead and pencil me in for Morning- Slot 1, Game 6- Thimbledon's Thimble and Evening- Slot  2, Game 5- Swamp Full of Stirges. 
I am going to put in a request now to my manager to see if I can Sat the 26th off for Gameday though I can not guarantee it. I am going to dig around in my stash and see what goodies I can donate to the prize pool. If I have to cancel I will notify you ahead of time but for now just assume I am in.
later
Gorak


----------



## buzz (Feb 12, 2005)

pvt. patterson: Signed you up for Game 3 in the mornng, but there is no game 6 in the eveneing. Did you mean game 5?

GORAK: Done!


----------



## jalea (Feb 13, 2005)

please sign me up for slot1 game 2 , slot 2 game 2 , and breakfast

Thanx

Jalea


----------



## Redwind (Feb 13, 2005)

*Sign me up*

Please sign me up for S2 G5

Thank You


----------



## buzz (Feb 14, 2005)

jalea, Redwind: Done! Welcome.

pvt. patterson: Please let me know if you meant slot 2, game 5. Anyone else here know him and can remind him?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2005)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for S2 G5
> 
> Thank You



Is that you, Vinny?

Moo.


----------



## MattyHelms (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey, all -

I'm sorry, but I need to pull out of thisGameday.  A few things have come up which will keep me from attending - not tragedies, but they will keep me from being able to attend this Gameday.

buzz, please pull my game from slot two and I will not be at breakfast or playing in Reidzilla's game.

My sincere apologies to buzz, Reidzilla, Pbartender, Joe Cohen, ChicagoRoy, and spacepirat3 and I hope to see you all the next Gameday.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## thalmin (Feb 14, 2005)

Please sign me up for the slot 2 game 2 painting seminar. Thanks.
(Hey, Jon, one way or another I will eventually paint a figure again.)


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 14, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I need to pull out of thisGameday.  A few things have come up which will keep me from attending - not tragedies, but they will keep me from being able to attend this Gameday.




Ugh, sorry to hear that Matt! Hopefully you can do it next time. (I call dibs on Matt's prizes.) Seriously though, hope all is well and to catch you next time.

There's a seat open for Tracerbullet's game if someone wants to race for it.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 14, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Hey, all -
> 
> I'm sorry, but I need to pull out of thisGameday.  A few things have come up which will keep me from attending - not tragedies, but they will keep me from being able to attend this Gameday.
> 
> ...



Matty, we will miss you. Hope you can make it next time.


----------



## buzz (Feb 14, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I need to pull out of thisGameday.  A few things have come up which will keep me from attending - not tragedies, but they will keep me from being able to attend this Gameday.



A thousand curses upon you, MattyHelms! Hastur!Hastur!Hastur!

Sorry that you can't make it, Matt.  I've removed your signups and event from the schedule.

Pbartender, Joe Cohen, ChicagoRoy, and spacepirat3, you now have your afternoon free. Let me know what oher games you'd like to sign up for.


----------



## buzz (Feb 14, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for the slot 2 game 2 painting seminar. Thanks.
> (Hey, Jon, one way or another I will eventually paint a figure again.)



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> buzz, please pull my game from slot two and I will not be at breakfast or playing in Reidzilla's game.




My rise towards the #1 slot continues....

Sorry to hear you can't make it, dude.  Hope all is well and your day is blessed anyway!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 14, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> My rise towards the #1 slot continues....




Someone is gonna have to kick the bucket and push up daisys for you to get past me, boyo.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Someone is gonna have to kick the bucket and push up daisys for you to get past me, boyo.



Bring it...

hehehe.  I can only assume that Redwind is Vinny.  Am I correct?  So now _I_  get to torment him?  Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Diremede (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thimble*

For those of you who signed up I have two characters submitted for the group so far.  A warlock and a swashbuckler.  If you get time send your character to pit999@d20magicitems.org ( simple word or notepad is fine or whatever ya got ).  If for some reason you don't want to make a character let me know and I will be glad to generate one for you, I plan on bringing 4 pre gens anyway.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2005)

Diremede said:
			
		

> For those of you who signed up I have two characters submitted for the group so far.  A warlock and a swashbuckler.  If you get time send your character to pit999@d20magicitems.org ( simple word or notepad is fine or whatever ya got ).  If for some reason you don't want to make a character let me know and I will be glad to generate one for you, I plan on bringing 4 pre gens anyway.



I'll get one to you this afternoon...figure on a ranger-y type...


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 14, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I'll get one to you this afternoon...figure on a ranger-y type...




And then figure on a fighter-y type, a monk, a cleric, a half-ogre, a paladin, a halfling...

Yeah right, Tracerbullet42 figuring out what he wants to play...and then not changing his mind 50 times between now and your game. 

(As TB42's GM, and bro-in-law I hold and exercise the right to give him a hard time.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> And then figure on a fighter-y type, a monk, a cleric, a half-ogre, a paladin, a halfling...




But never an elf...you can count on that.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2005)

Diremede said:
			
		

> For those of you who signed up I have two characters submitted for the group so far.  A warlock and a swashbuckler.  If you get time send your character to pit999@d20magicitems.org ( simple word or notepad is fine or whatever ya got ).  If for some reason you don't want to make a character let me know and I will be glad to generate one for you, I plan on bringing 4 pre gens anyway.



For the record, I'm going to keep the streak of "new" core classes from the complete books going and I'm going to play a Scout.  More "ranger-ish" than "rogue-ish."  (i.e. I'm going to take the "Track" feat.)

Favored Soul, anyone?


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 14, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Pbartender, Joe Cohen, ChicagoRoy, and spacepirat3, you now have your afternoon free. Let me know what oher games you'd like to sign up for.




You do realize that, aside form the mini painting seminar, there is only one game with only one available seat in the afternoon.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 14, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> You do realize that, aside form the mini painting seminar, there is only one game with only one available seat in the afternoon.




I think they're scared of me...someone's tipped them off.


----------



## buzz (Feb 15, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> You do realize that, aside form the mini painting seminar, there is only one game with only one available seat in the afternoon.



Holy McCrap! I was last doing updates around 6am today, so I guess my bleary eyes missed that. 

Now would be a great time for a heroic, last-minute-booyah GM to reveal themselves. I'll put a call out on the mailing list. Worse comes to worst, I can step up, though I really hate to miss out on a Mark Clover game yet AGAIN. 

Oh, cruel fate! Thou hast tinkled in mine Wheaties!


----------



## GORAK (Feb 15, 2005)

Buzz,
I got approval from my manager to have Sat the 26th off so I will step down from Slot 2, Game 4 to come forward and GM a game for Slot 2, Game 5. I will go ahead and create a 3.0 D&D game scenario and post it later tonight. I can always become a last minute walkin to any open evening game if nobody shows up for my game. I was unable to GM any game at the last Gameday so this will give me another opportunity at it.
later
Gorak


----------



## buzz (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks, GORAK! I'll add your event to the roster once you've got a description.

Give GORAK a big round of applause, everybody!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 15, 2005)

Applesauce for Gorak!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 15, 2005)

YAAAY Gorak!!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 15, 2005)

play Zombies! and i will have a shot at convincing my wife to come with me.


----------



## GORAK (Feb 15, 2005)

*Game description- Slot 2, Game 5*

Buzz,
Here is the game description that you can add for Slot 2, Game 5 below the dotted line. Remember to remove me from Slot 2, Game 4 then.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game 5- The Harvest of Fear (a D20 Ravenloft adventure)
GORAK, Ravenloft- D20 3.0 D&D
_Summary-_ These are dark and fearful times for the people of the farming town of Willisford on the Island of Staunton Bluffs. In the last few months, many people have vanished without a trace and just recently a farmer was found dead in his fields whilst tending to his crops. It is now the beginning of the harvest in the early fall and with the cargo ships due to arrive in a little over a month's time, Mayor Jared Bleysmith is desperate and had issued an advertisement a while back to be delivered to the mainland in hopes of attracting a band of heroes to come to Willisford to seek out and destroy the mysterious evil that has been terrorizing his people. On a cold and rainy morning, he receives a telegram from the port of Devonshire from the mainland that a party of hired adventurers will be arriving at Willisford's dock in the next couple days in answer to his advertisement. As he leans back in an old wooden rocking chair smoking his pipe, he finally breathes a sigh of relief and silently hopes to himself that these heroes are brave and fortunate enough to deliver Willisford from this dark harvest of fear. 

_Characters- _ 
Custom characters- 3rd level, wealth- 2,700gp, 32 point buy system (3.0 DMG p.19), core books only (3.0/3.5 PHB/DMG), core races only, maximum hit points. You may use your 2,700 gp starting wealth to buy any standard item in PHB and any magic item in DMG providing you can afford it, use base market price, remember to have money left over to buy weapons, armor, clothes, etc. There will be no real opportunity to buy items once you arrive on Staunton's Bluff. 
I will also have a handful of pregenerated characters available for anyone who wants them.
Ravenloft campaign game mechanics will be in place when the game starts and modifications to characters will be made at that time.
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## GORAK (Feb 15, 2005)

If any potential players have questions about Slot 2, Game 5- The Harvest of Fear you can post them here or email me at:        jbkaminski@ameritech.net

I will be checking this thread every so often until Gameday arrives.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 15, 2005)

[QUOTE) Originally Posted by thalmin
Please sign me up for the slot 2 game 2 painting seminar. Thanks.
(Hey, Jon, one way or another I will eventually paint a figure again.)[/QUOTE]

Kurt I more then look forward to having you in the seminar.. I  think we can learn alot from you!!
-jon


----------



## buzz (Feb 15, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> Here is the game description that you can add for Slot 2, Game 5 below the dotted line. Remember to remove me from Slot 2, Game 4 then.



Done. Thanks again for running an event, GORAK.

Pbartender, Joe Cohen, ChicagoRoy, and spacepirat3: take your pics. (IF anyone can send these people reminders, please do. Pbartender, I know you're checking the thread regularly.)

I think from now on I need to require people to activate private messaging or send me their email address when signing up.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 15, 2005)

Then sign me up for the Stirge game, if you'd please, Buzz.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 15, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Then sign me up for the Stirge game, if you'd please, Buzz.



[Mr. Burns]Excellent, more victims for my ever-growing army of undead...[/Mr. Burns]


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 15, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> [Mr. Burns]Excellent, more victims for my ever-growing army of undead...[/Mr. Burns]




Well, look at Mr. Fancey Pants...trying to amass an army of undead. Hello! To late little camper,*I'm* running the Army of Darkness...

Geesh, these whipper-snappers today.


----------



## Arquin Xea (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello, this is Arquin Xea. Could I sign up for the miniature seminar in the 4:00 pm slot?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2005)

Pbartender, Arquin Xea, your signups have been added. Woo!


----------



## Arquin Xea (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Buz.... you rock!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2005)

Once again, I'm sorry that I'll be missing out on this incarnation of the event everyone.  But I look forward to seeing everyone later in 2005.

Best wishes on a great Gameday!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 16, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Well, look at Mr. Fancey Pants...



They're just blue jeans, man...

You may be running the Army of Darkness...but my game will hold the true horror...STIRGES!

Rumor has it that they once made a paladin flee in terror...

If only he were as brave as his pony...


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 16, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> If only he were as brave as his pony...




There's a ass (donkey) joke/pun in there somewhere...


----------



## Painfully (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, Buzz

Sign me up for breakfast, and then Stirges in the afternoon slot please.

I will leave Slot 1 open for now, and will no doubt find something to do with my morning slot.  Maybe I'll paint, or walk-in for Reidzilla's supers game.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey John (Painfully), what is your picture/icon a picture of?


----------



## buzz (Feb 16, 2005)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Sign me up for breakfast, and then Stirges in the afternoon slot please.



Done! Always good to see a regular on the roster. 



			
				Painfully said:
			
		

> I will leave Slot 1 open for now, and will no doubt find something to do with my morning slot.  Maybe I'll paint, or walk-in for Reidzilla's supers game.



Okeydoke, just keep your eyes peeled on the thread in case things start to fill up at the last minute.

TB42, your stirge apocalypse is now full, assuming that pvt. patterson meant your game when he signed up. It's all about minis and Ravenloft in the afternoon now.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 16, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> TB42, your stirge apocalypse is now full.




Excellent...you are only delaying the inevitable...


----------



## Mark (Feb 16, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Worse comes to worst, I can step up, though I really hate to miss out on a Mark Clover game yet AGAIN.




Nope.  Not allowed to drop.  I run my game for twelve people before I'll allow that.


----------



## buzz (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Nope.  Not allowed to drop.  I run my game for twelve people before I'll allow that.



Thankfully, GORAK has saved my bacon. We should give him first pick of prizes.


----------



## Mark (Feb 17, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thankfully, GORAK has saved my bacon. We should give him first pick of prizes.




He'll only pick one of the ones he's bringing.  Prize givers remorse.  Seen it all too often and it ain't pretty.  But, hey.  It's your bacon, Bitzy.


----------



## Painfully (Feb 17, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey John (Painfully), what is your picture/icon a picture of?




It's the magic number "6" inside a crystal ball.  Okay, maybe not.

I dunno, but if you look closely (extra super closely, especially at this pixel size) it looks like a crystal ball inside a crystal ball.  The cable/string/licorice/rope/noodle things are exactly what they look like.  Hope that cleared that up.


----------



## buzz (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay, I posted a notice about Gameday over on RPG.net. Any other obvious, or inobvous, places to post? This next week is the big push, as it were.


----------



## Mark (Feb 18, 2005)

Painfully said:
			
		

> It's the magic number "6" inside a crystal ball.  Okay, maybe not.
> 
> I dunno, but if you look closely (extra super closely, especially at this pixel size) it looks like a crystal ball inside a crystal ball.  The cable/string/licorice/rope/noodle things are exactly what they look like.  Hope that cleared that up.




Spin Art Pacman?


----------



## spacepirat3 (Feb 18, 2005)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Hey, all -
> 
> I'm sorry, but I need to pull out of thisGameday.  A few things have come up which will keep me from attending - not tragedies, but they will keep me from being able to attend this Gameday.
> 
> ...





Crap!  I was looking forward to dying in some horrendous way.  Oh well.

If you run this game for the next game day you can count me in.  It sounded like a lot of fun.


----------



## buzz (Feb 19, 2005)

Do you want to sign up for a different afternoon event, spacepirat3?


----------



## brehobit (Feb 20, 2005)

One week left!!!  

Looking forward to having a day of gaming!

(Oh and "bump")


----------



## BOZ (Feb 20, 2005)

things are looking good... wife may go out of town to visit her cousin who i can't stand, but i have other plans thank god!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 20, 2005)

Less than a week away. Wheeee.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 20, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Wheeee.




Something about Curt "Wheeee-ing" just didn't take me to a happy place.  I think I might even need a mental loufa.


----------



## Mark (Feb 20, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Something about Curt "Wheeee-ing" just didn't take me to a happy place.  I think I might even need a mental loufa.




You can bury the images while you're awake, but once the night comes and you drift off into dreamland...


----------



## buzz (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> You can bury the images while you're awake, but once the night comes and you drift off into dreamland...



Sorry, Matt's not running Cthulhu, so no Dreamlands...

LAMEST JOKE EVER!


----------



## Arquin Xea (Feb 21, 2005)

*Curious with questions*



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Pbartender, Arquin Xea, your signups have been added. Woo!




Hey Buzz, I have a question, or I should say questions. I know that in the discription of the miniature seminar that supplies would be available to us, but I was wondering if we may also bring some of our own? I am not sure what type of paints are going to be used, but I am guessing one of the two main sets between Reaper and War Hammer. I do have some of each and sometimes it's just personal preference of which color to use. I also have an old floor tile which makes a good pallet to mix paint on, as well as a light/magnifying glass fixture that helps with the finer details of the mini. May I bring these as well?

Also, is this seminar being taught by someone? Or is it where a some guys (and gals) get together to exchange different techniques? Don't get me wrong, I am there either way. I was just curious. 
Thanks for the time,
Arquin Xea


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2005)

Arquin, Nikmal is running the minis seminar, so he'll be the one to provide you with some answers.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 21, 2005)

thalmin, do you have a lot of copies of the most recent Dragon mag?  if you're running low could you save me one?  i really want to get into that Pazuzu article.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 21, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> thalmin, do you have a lot of copies of the most recent Dragon mag?  if you're running low could you save me one?  i really want to get into that Pazuzu article.



We should have enough. If it looks like we are low, I'll pull one for you.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 21, 2005)

gracias.


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 21, 2005)

BUZZ-inator...

Feeling super saucey I have decided to add two chairs to my Army of Darkness Game!

So, anyone (or anytwo) else who might want to battle the Army of Darkness step on up...if you think you got the cajones.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 21, 2005)

Arquin Xea said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz, I have a question, or I should say questions. I know that in the discription of the miniature seminar that supplies would be available to us, but I was wondering if we may also bring some of our own? I am not sure what type of paints are going to be used, but I am guessing one of the two main sets between Reaper and War Hammer. I do have some of each and sometimes it's just personal preference of which color to use. I also have an old floor tile which makes a good pallet to mix paint on, as well as a light/magnifying glass fixture that helps with the finer details of the mini. May I bring these as well?
> 
> Also, is this seminar being taught by someone? Or is it where a some guys (and gals) get together to exchange different techniques? Don't get me wrong, I am there either way. I was just curious.
> Thanks for the time,
> Arquin Xea



Hi Arquin. 
the paints and such will be supplied.. speaking of which I need to buy some brushes tomorrow 
ok.. yes you can bring your own supplies if you feel comfortable doing that I certainly will not complain.  For the paints that will be used will be Vallejo Model Color, and Game color,.. Some Ral Partha paints ( a few that is) some armory paint so basically a mish mash of stuff.. so feel free to bring your own too 

Ok as far as the teaching goes.. yes it will be taught if you want to be.. if you feel you just want to learn some new techniques and such I will gladly let you alone and answer any questions you might have, or anyone else that can answer them. I am by far not the best painter in the world.. but I am pretty good with alot of techniques.. plus I will have alot of articles on hand for folks to peruse and such too. I am going to try and have a CD done with all the articles I have collected.. in HTML format.. but I might have to settle for just some links and such.. as I am not all that good with making stuff like that.. but I will have something for you to bring home at least ok 

I hope I answered your questions.. but feel free to ask more if you want to 
-jon


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 21, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I am going to try and have a CD done with all the articles I have collected.. in HTML format.. but I might have to settle for just some links and such.. as I am not all that good with making stuff like that.. but I will have something for you to bring home at least.




Wow, that's really cool of you, Jon. Very nice, indeed. 

Hey, that offer to do a fig still on the table? (No pun intended.) I might have to buy me something IK related, if it is.  (I know Curt doesn't want us spending our hard earned money on frivilous...oh who am I kidding, I can't say that with a straight face.) 

Oh, since I mentioned "straight faced" and "who am I kidding," I did mean that pun...


----------



## Mark (Feb 21, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I hope I answered your questions.. but feel free to ask more if you want to
> -jon




BYOFig, though, right?  Cause I got a hankering to get a certain one done that I'll keep on the QT until that day.  It's a special one for me so I want to do a great job on it and I think it will help to be doing it with a support team at the ready.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 21, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> BYOFig, though, right?  Cause I got a hankering to get a certain one done that I'll keep on the QT until that day.  It's a special one for me so I want to do a great job on it and I think it will help to be doing it with a support team at the ready.





Feel free to bring your own figurine.. but Kurt is working on something in the donating deptartment.. either from Reaper or from Games Plus.. which I thought was extremely generous of him!! Yay Kurt!!!

If you would like to bring your own in and want some pointers and such feel more then free to do so that goers with materials too!! We have two lights as far as I know.. but if any of you care to bring any other lights in the more the merrier.. as flourescent lights are not the best lighting in the world.. I am planning on bringing a magnifier lamp in.. so anyone feel free to do so too ok 
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 21, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Wow, that's really cool of you, Jon. Very nice, indeed.
> 
> Hey, that offer to do a fig still on the table? (No pun intended.) I might have to buy me something IK related, if it is.  (I know Curt doesn't want us spending our hard earned money on frivilous...oh who am I kidding, I can't say that with a straight face.)
> 
> Oh, since I mentioned "straight faced" and "who am I kidding," I did mean that pun...




Sure I will do a fig for ya.. be glad I normally charge ROFL 
heck.. I might even donate the one I am doing for the minis seminar to the Game Day prizes.. that ok.. that is if anyone wants it?
-jon


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2005)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Feeling super saucey I have decided to add two chairs to my Army of Darkness Game!



Fantazmo! The seats have been added to the event listing.


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I hope I answered your questions.. but feel free to ask more if you want to



Excellent, Nikmal! Thanks for providing some quick answers.


----------



## buzz (Feb 21, 2005)

*Last Call For Event Cancellations*

If anyone is running an event that has yet to see any signups (Ninjacat and GORAK, at this point), you have until the end of the day today to decide if you'd like to remove it from the schedule. GORAK's event was a heroic last-minute addition, and Ninjacat's looks like big-time fun; both should be good for walk-in overflow if no sign-ups occur.

Not saying you have to... just giving you the option.  Otherwise, be prepared to show up to gameday ready to run your event, regardless of sign-ups. Canceled events considered, we seem pretty full-up this gameday, so I'm sure we'll have walk-ins looking for something to play, especially in the afternoon.


----------



## Mark (Feb 21, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> Feel free to bring your own figurine.. but Kurt is working on something in the donating deptartment.. either from Reaper or from Games Plus.. which I thought was extremely generous of him!! Yay Kurt!!!
> 
> If you would like to bring your own in and want some pointers and such feel more then free to do so that goers with materials too!! We have two lights as far as I know.. but if any of you care to bring any other lights in the more the merrier.. as flourescent lights are not the best lighting in the world.. I am planning on bringing a magnifier lamp in.. so anyone feel free to do so too ok
> -jon




That's a great thing and I hope Curt has much success with the minis' companies.  I won't be able to bring much equipment, myself, as I travel by train and have my full, regular DMing stuff to carry along for the slot two game I am running.  I do, however, already plan on bringing some of the smaller supplies like my own paint and brushes.  Thanks for the additional information!


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 21, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> That's a great thing and I hope Curt has much success with the minis' companies.  I won't be able to bring much equipment, myself, as I travel by train and have my full, regular DMing stuff to carry along for the slot two game I am running.  I do, however, already plan on bringing some of the smaller supplies like my own paint and brushes.  Thanks for the additional information!



Kick Butt.. that is cool too. I look forward to painting with everyone!! 
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 21, 2005)

I would like to take this time to inform the list about the painting I do on wed nights as well. It is less formal per se then the painting seminar I am running for the Game Day. We paint every wed night around 6 pm and go to usually 10 or so... (you can leave when you need to though) if you would like to join us at Games Plus, it is for both socializing and picking some useful techniques. we encourage both. The more the merrier.. so I thought that I would bring this up on the forums to let everyone know 
I am running the Seminar as more of a teaching type set up and for socializing as well 
Feel free to ask some questions of me if you like about both the seminar and the Paint days 
-jon


----------



## Arquin Xea (Feb 21, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> I would like to take this time to inform the list about the painting I do on wed nights as well. It is less formal per se then the painting seminar I am running for the Game Day. We paint every wed night around 6 pm and go to usually 10 or so... (you can leave when you need to though) if you would like to join us at Games Plus, it is for both socializing and picking some useful techniques. we encourage both. The more the merrier.. so I thought that I would bring this up on the forums to let everyone know
> I am running the Seminar as more of a teaching type set up and for socializing as well
> Feel free to ask some questions of me if you like about both the seminar and the Paint days
> -jon




That is cool. I would be interested in that. I tried coming by one night a while back, I forget which night it was on, but it was cancelled. I drove all the way from McHenry, well, Woodstock really from work, and I really was hoping to attend at another time.  I am in this for both the learning and the socializing. Sounds like a blast to me.

What is this about prizes? What do you have to do for them and who is eligible?


----------



## BOZ (Feb 21, 2005)

whoo, i'm really starting to look forward to this now at the end of the week.


----------



## AstroCat (Feb 21, 2005)

*Game 2: Miniatures painting seminar Slot 2*

Hi ya... Myself and 2 others are interested in:

Game 2: Miniatures painting seminar Slot 2

We are:

4. Jordan Trais (AstroCat) 
5. Jeanne Trais
6. Lora Kim

I'm interested in getting back in to the "face to face" gaming world, I've been in computer gaming land forever! The other 2 are computer/video gamers who are curious and the painting of the mini's seemed fun to them.
Easy way to check out the scene. 

Thanks!

Jordan "AstroCat"


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 21, 2005)

AstroCat said:
			
		

> Hi ya... Myself and 2 others are interested in:
> 
> Game 2: Miniatures painting seminar Slot 2
> 
> ...




Wow that is awesome.. Welcome to the fold.. glad to have you!! 
Hopefully we can get you all to game too sometime at Games plus on the non game days for Enworld too! 
-jon


----------



## buzz (Feb 22, 2005)

AstroCat said:
			
		

> Hi ya... Myself and 2 others are interested in:
> 
> Game 2: Miniatures painting seminar Slot 2



Sweet, you even added the numbers for me. 

Added!

Man, we're getting pretty dang full.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 22, 2005)

*Shameless plug*

While we are still working out the particulars, we will be having a sale on some of the older d20 items. The sale will start on Saturday to give those attending the GameDay an early crack at it.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Jon,

Do you mind if I paint during the lunch break? (that is if my morning game does not go long).  It is usually not a problem for me because I am so consistantly awesome at rolling low, especially when it counts.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 22, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Hey Jon,
> 
> Do you mind if I paint during the lunch break? (that is if my morning game does not go long).  It is usually not a problem for me because I am so consistantly awesome at rolling low, especially when it counts.




Hmmm. I'm not sure we want to allow unsupervised painting (insurance reasons you know.)


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Hey Jon,
> 
> Do you mind if I paint during the lunch break? (that is if my morning game does not go long).  It is usually not a problem for me because I am so consistantly awesome at rolling low, especially when it counts.







			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I'm not sure we want to allow unsupervised painting (insurance reasons you know.)





_It's only fun until someone misapplies paint to an eye..._


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 22, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _It's only fun until someone misapplies paint to an eye..._




Then it's friggan hysterical...


----------



## Arquin Xea (Feb 22, 2005)

What is this about prizes? What do you have to do for them and who is eligible?[/QUOTE]


I take it not everyone is eligible for the prizes?  Is this for the guys that run the tables?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 22, 2005)

Arquin Xea said:
			
		

> What is this about prizes? What do you have to do for them and who is eligible?  I take it not everyone is eligible for the prizes?  Is this for the guys that run the tables?



Everyone is eligible for prizes...and there are usually enough for everyone to get something.  Many times some people even get two prizes...

At least, that's how it's been the couple of times I've made it to Game Day...


----------



## thalmin (Feb 22, 2005)

Prize donations have been much slimmer this time, at least so far. I have received a few at the store, I will post who from later tonight.
Everyone who preregisters AND attends the GameDay is eligible. Some games may have additional prizes.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 22, 2005)

By the way, while we've got Chicagoland gamers' attentions, I thought I'd mention...

My regular gaming group is going to have a player leave for college at the end of this summer, and we cannot count on another player, who has 'temporarily' gone on hiatus, coming back.  Consequently, our group is planning ahead, and looking for someone new to join up.  If anyone is interested in playing in an almost-weekly D&D game and/or Spycraft game, come talk to me on Saturday.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> By the way, while we've got Chicagoland gamers' attentions, I thought I'd mention...




And it is worth mentioning that I also set up One-Shot Saturday games at Games Plus every week, when enough players can sign up and the game room is being used by the store for a big event (like the twice yearly auction and such).


----------



## thalmin (Feb 22, 2005)

*Hero Games* has donated _Vibora Bay_ for *Champions* , also the _Hero System Sidekick_.
*RPG Objects* has donated _Blood & Guts Modern Military_ and _Modern Backdrops_, both for *d20 Modern*.
*Goodman Games* has donated _Crypt of the Devil Lich_ and _The Complete Guide to Dragonkin_, both for *d20*


----------



## GORAK (Feb 23, 2005)

Buzz,
Just leave my evening slot Game 5 D&D game on the schedule to handle any overflows and last minute signups and walk-ins. This particular game has already been played in an old D&D campaign before so most of the material is ready to go and I do not need to spend much time/ money on it just in case nobody shows on Saturday. If I do not get any or enough players into the game by 4:30pm, I can always just jump into an empty seat and play a pregen character in another game.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 23, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Hey Jon,
> 
> Do you mind if I paint during the lunch break? (that is if my morning game does not go long).  It is usually not a problem for me because I am so consistantly awesome at rolling low, especially when it counts.



Bud if you want to join us.. the more the merrier!! 
We would welcome you!!
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 23, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> By the way, while we've got Chicagoland gamers' attentions, I thought I'd mention...
> 
> My regular gaming group is going to have a player leave for college at the end of this summer, and we cannot count on another player, who has 'temporarily' gone on hiatus, coming back.  Consequently, our group is planning ahead, and looking for someone new to join up.  If anyone is interested in playing in an almost-weekly D&D game and/or Spycraft game, come talk to me on Saturday.




Heck I am may as well get into this as well!
I am looking for a couple of players for my home game here in Gurnee.. I know it is a bit of a drive and that is the reason I am looking for a couple of people  so if you are interested.. please come speak to me as well at the Painting table.. you can't miss me.. I am the big guy 
-jon


----------



## buzz (Feb 23, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Hero Games* has donated _Vibora Bay_ for *Champions* , also the _Hero System Sidekick_.
> *RPG Objects* has donated _Blood & Guts Modern Military_ and _Modern Backdrops_, both for *d20 Modern*.
> *Goodman Games* has donated _Crypt of the Devil Lich_ and _The Complete Guide to Dragonkin_, both for *d20*



Wow! I had no idea that Hero Games and Goodman were donating.  Makes me feel bad I didn't run a HERO system event. This month was just too darn busy... I'll definitely run one next time around.

BOOYAH!


----------



## buzz (Feb 23, 2005)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> Just leave my evening slot Game 5 D&D game on the schedule to handle any overflows and last minute signups and walk-ins. This particular game has already been played in an old D&D campaign before so most of the material is ready to go and I do not need to spend much time/ money on it just in case nobody shows on Saturday. If I do not get any or enough players into the game by 4:30pm, I can always just jump into an empty seat and play a pregen character in another game.



Sounds good, G. Thank you so much for stepping up at the last minute!


----------



## buzz (Feb 23, 2005)

*Gameday starts at 9:30am!*

Just wanted to add a reminder that *events in the morning slot begin at 9:30am*. GMs should be at their tables ready to run, and players at said tables ready to play at that time.

We had some stragglers last time around who must have missed the times in the first post, so I just wanted to make it perfectly clear.


----------



## buzz (Feb 23, 2005)

*It worked!*

I posted a news item about Gameday at GamingReport.com. I wasn't sure if they would post it, but they did! Hoefully this will draw a few more eyeballs to the thread.

http://www.gamingreport.com/article.php?sid=16142&mode=thread&order=0


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 23, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Hero Games* has donated _Vibora Bay_ for *Champions* , also the _Hero System Sidekick_.
> *RPG Objects* has donated _Blood & Guts Modern Military_ and _Modern Backdrops_, both for *d20 Modern*.
> *Goodman Games* has donated _Crypt of the Devil Lich_ and _The Complete Guide to Dragonkin_, both for *d20*




Well not that my prize would be needed with thises great additions 
I will donate a H.A.R.P RPG Book for a prize  (HARP stands for high Adventure Role Playing)
-jon


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 23, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> GMs should be at their tables ready to run, and players at said tables ready to play at that time.




Hey Buzz, what time does the game day thingamajobber start again?


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 23, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add a reminder that *events in the morning slot begin at 9:30am*. GMs should be at their tables ready to run, and players at said tables ready to play at that time.
> 
> We had some stragglers last time around who must have missed the times in the first post, so I just wanted to make it perfectly clear.




straggle... straggle... straggle...OOPS!


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh, oh, oh...

I've got a TORG boxed set I donate as a prize!


----------



## omokage (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll be there, put me in for Breakfast.

And Mark said I could play in his afternoon game.

dunno about morning yet, I guess I'll wing it.


----------



## Mark (Feb 23, 2005)

omokage said:
			
		

> And Mark said I could play in his afternoon game.




Yupperoo.  Add a seventh seat for the Jagged Hills Mining Consortium's Finest for the man with the funky fresh hat in his avatar...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 23, 2005)

I know last time people talked about bringing their WotC miniatures for trading.  I am looking for a bulette and am willing to trade a Nightstalker and Treant for it.


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey FC...

Strong possibility my bro may be joining us as a walk-in, and he's a HUGE Bruce Campbell/Army of Darkness fan. Any chance he could get in on one of those extra seats?

And Buzz, my event is totally going ahead regardless of a dearth of sign-ups, unless nobody wants to play Saturday morning... ..then I/we will jump ship to Reidzilla's superhero game, heh.

I've been running Herc&Xena at an annual com for 7 years running, ALWAYS a big success, so I think things should be fine, even if walk-ins are forced to my table due to others being full, mwahahaa...


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2005)

omokage said:
			
		

> I'll be there, put me in for Breakfast.
> 
> And Mark said I could play in his afternoon game.



Done! I was wondering when you were gonna show up. 



			
				omokage said:
			
		

> dunno about morning yet, I guess I'll wing it.



I hear there's a cool Hercules & Kena game with a few seats...


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2005)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Strong possibility my bro may be joining us as a walk-in, and he's a HUGE Bruce Campbell/Army of Darkness fan. Any chance he could get in on one of those extra seats?



Done! He better show, though...



			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> And Buzz, my event is totally going ahead regardless of a dearth of sign-ups, unless nobody wants to play Saturday morning... ..then I/we will jump ship to Reidzilla's superhero game, heh.
> 
> I've been running Herc&Xena at an annual com for 7 years running, ALWAYS a big success, so I think things should be fine, even if walk-ins are forced to my table due to others being full, mwahahaa...



Fantastamundo. You are a GM of quality, sir.


----------



## buzz (Feb 24, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> Well not that my prize would be needed with thises great additions
> I will donate a H.A.R.P RPG Book for a prize  (HARP stands for high Adventure Role Playing)



Jon, is this the original or the revised?



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> I've got a TORG boxed set I donate as a prize!



TORG *and* HARP? Man, I have some tough decisions to make...

I mean, uh, good news for some lucky winner!


----------



## Mark (Feb 24, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done! He better show, though...




Oh, yes.  He'd better show.  I've been privy to the secret meetings, Ninjacat, where discussions of reprisals abound.  I'm, of course, sworn to secrecy but I don't think I'd be letting too much slip if I caution you with the phrase, _"pink belly"_...


----------



## rowport (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hokey Smokes, Bullwinkle!*

If I may briefly hijack the thread... and I can!  Because Buzz is my buddy and has to put up with me doing crap like that ALL THE TIME!... I just noticed Mr. Mark's sale over at CMG's website- AND WHAT A SALE IT IS!

How I missed this before, I have no idea- but it is one heck of good deal from a talented writer and nice guy to boot, so check it out.

http://www.creativemountaingames.com/_gmsdayspec.php

We now return you to the thread currently in process.  Nyah, nyah, Buzz.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 24, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I know last time people talked about bringing their WotC miniatures for trading.  I am looking for a bulette and am willing to trade a Nightstalker and Treant for it.





Hehe... when I got my Bulette I traded those for the Bulette too! man I tried like crazy to get one too! 
but I did.. and then promptly repainted it... I know you will too! 
good luck friend!
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 24, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> Jon, is this the original or the revised?



To be honest.. I am not sure... I think that it is the original.. considering I got it for reviewing product of thiers 
-jon


----------



## Diremede (Feb 24, 2005)

*Thimble*

Well I still have one seat open for my game in the morning, so the following pregens will be showing up on Saturday should we have a few walkins, having no problem of pushing the group to 7 if there is interest.  I believe I have all of the characters from the current players signed up, any one of the following would make a great addition to the party.



Jerim Taul – Human – Fighter 8 – Jerim is one of locals known for his adventuring exploits, and he has just arrived in town, looking for fellow adventurers to help avenge the death of two of the guards who were slain in the theft, they were good friends of his.

Grumble Fraybeard – Dwarf – Fighter 4/Cleric 4 – Old Fraybeard is what Grumble is most commonly referred to.  Grumble runs a smithy in town and is the only dwarven clergyman for the few dwarves of Thimbleton.  With news of goblins roaming around the wilderness, he is more than eager to step away from the anvil and teach these foul beasts a few lessons in humility.

 Orbin Caull – Human – Ranger 8 – Orbin is a local tracker and huntsman of the Stilltall Forest.  Orbin has just returned from a week long trek to the south of Thimbleton, where he was looking for signs of a large lizard-like creature that had been seen in the area.  News of this theft and the fact that it was done by goblins has Orbin ready to fight.

Len “The Dodger” Quicktoes – Halfling – Rogue 8 – Len is in Thimbleton to make a little money, he “acquired” a few goods in Osgold and has come to Thimbleton in hopes of selling them.  Having made his deals, and gold in his pocket, Len sees another opportunity in which he could make some more coin.

Rostick Daddle – Gnome – Illusionist 8 – Rostick is generally a performer first and adventurer second, but recent events have taken a toll on his coin pouch.  Rostick is looking for a group of adventurers seeking the aid of magic to help them claim the reward, for a small fee of course.


----------



## omokage (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a bulette. Not sure if I want to give it to _you_ though!


----------



## Ninjacat (Feb 24, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Oh, yes.  He'd better show.  I've been privy to the secret meetings, Ninjacat, where discussions of reprisals abound.  I'm, of course, sworn to secrecy but I don't think I'd be letting too much slip if I caution you with the phrase, _"pink belly"_...




*snerk*


Hell-oooo, _feline *ninja*_, here?

Who do you think *DOES* the slitting tickling secret evil deeds to the "pink bellies"?

And we ninjas with feline hearing are privvy to _lots_ of things...


----------



## Mark (Feb 24, 2005)

_Ruh-Roh..._


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe I can get a few more players by revealing that one of them will win a Godzilla double feature DVD (legit, not a copy) for playing in my event?

<StrongBad>
Come on, get in the boat!
</StrongBad>


----------



## Reidzilla (Feb 24, 2005)

If it looks like we need another event in the afternoon, I could run a Castles & Crusades event. Think of it as a return to 1st ed AD&D retro-engineered from 3rd ed D&D. Sort of D&D lite.


----------



## omokage (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah, sign me up for Ninjacat's morning game. I'm sure the two of us can fill the table with some sort of mayhem.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 24, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> If it looks like we need another event in the afternoon, I could run a Castles & Crusades event. Think of it as a return to 1st ed AD&D retro-engineered from 3rd ed D&D. Sort of D&D lite.



Man I want to play in this.. oh well 
I have to set my priorities... paint.. game.. hmm tough.. but i have ot choose painting.. for the game day at least 
maybe next time I can play in C&C 
-jon


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2005)

omokage said:
			
		

> yeah, sign me up for Ninjacat's morning game. I'm sure the two of us can fill the table with some sort of mayhem.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2005)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> If it looks like we need another event in the afternoon, I could run a Castles & Crusades event. Think of it as a return to 1st ed AD&D retro-engineered from 3rd ed D&D. Sort of D&D lite.



Spiff! Feel free to have it ready just in case.


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 25, 2005)

I know its kind of late but can you add me to the breakfast.

Thanks


----------



## Mark (Feb 25, 2005)

Tekkmage said:
			
		

> I know its kind of late but can you add me to the breakfast.
> 
> Thanks




It's never too late!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 25, 2005)

Is it too early to advertise for Gameday XI?

I won a bid on EBAY for 5 worthless, I mean wonderful RPGs.  I only wanted one of the books and would love to enrich your lives by donating these well known highly successful games to the next gameday.  I will not have them in time for Gameday X  


Pandemonium - The game of Tabloid reality

Dawnfire - Artistic fantasy

Bob, Lord of Evil - Humorous Horror

Murphy's World - Where things can always get worse

The description says they are new and unread.  I may submit them to the auction, but I am worried about getting blacklisted.


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> It's never too late!



Exactamundo. Tekkmage, you're signed up for breakfast.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 25, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Is it too early to advertise for Gameday XI?
> 
> I won a bid on EBAY for 5 worthless, I mean wonderful RPGs.  I only wanted one of the books and would love to enrich your lives by donating these well known highly successful games to the next gameday.  I will not have them in time for Gameday X
> 
> ...



Egads Murphys World actually sounds funny and cool! the PLace where Murphys Law IS Law ROFL!!! Ummmm ummm ok that games sounds stupid yea.. I would not want that game.. nope not me.. ummm nope no way in hell.. uh uh.. not me.. ummmmm ok I confesss.. I do I do!!! 
ok I confess I really wanted to see if I could get tis thrad to a seventh page hehe 

hehe
-jon


----------



## BOZ (Feb 25, 2005)

could you sign me up for being at breakfast in spirit?    i'll probably be waking up not long after you are done eating.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 25, 2005)

Nikmal said:
			
		

> ok I confess I really wanted to see if I could get tis thrad to a seventh page hehe



Consider it done.


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> could you sign me up for being at breakfast in spirit?    i'll probably be waking up not long after you are done eating.



Consider it done. And, being that said sign-up is on the ethereal plane, it will, of course, be invisible...

Less than 24 hours!


----------



## buzz (Feb 25, 2005)

As an example of my greatness among men --and an effort to clear off my buckling game shelf-- I'm donating the following prizes:

D&D 3.0 DM's screen & Combat Planner
D&D 3.0 Adventure Path modules: all of them, from _Sunless Citadel_ to _Bastion of Broken Souls_
_Masters of the Wild_
_Song and Silence_
_Tome and Blood_
_Defenders of the Faith_
_Oathbound: Domains of the Forge_ HC by Bastion Press
_Midnight_ campaign setting HC by Fantasy Flight Games
_Wonders Out of Time_ d20 adventure from Eden Studios
CORPS rpg system rulebook by BTRC
_Guns, Guns, Guns_ gun (duh!) sourcebook for all RPGs from BTRC
FUDGE rpg rulebook from Grey Ghost Press
_Gatecrasher_ rpg rulebok from Grey Ghost Press

Am I insane? Sure, but all of these products have been sitting unused on my shelf for a very long time, so they might as well go to people who can use them. My D&D 3.0 HCs almost made the cut, but I figure they should go to the local library. Maybe some kid will get hooked, and thus become another potential customer for Games Plus. 

Bask in my generosity! BASK, I SAY!!!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 26, 2005)

so, was something going on tomorrow?


----------



## Yort (Feb 26, 2005)

I know it's National Pistachio Day, but other than that....nah. Nothing big going on.

Might go shopping at Games Plus.


----------



## Mark (Feb 26, 2005)

Yort said:
			
		

> I know it's National Pistachio Day, but other than that....nah. Nothing big going on.
> 
> Might go shopping at Games Plus.




I'm not sure if theycarry pistachios...


----------



## William Ronald (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if theycarry pistachios...




However, I am sure that they will have a bumper crop of gaming nuts.


----------



## Tav_Behemoth (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm posting to this thread kinda late - having a toddler means you get every cold & flu there is - but in case you're checking EN World before heading over to Games Plus, I wanted to post about some of the prizes & stuff Behemoth3 sent out to the Game Day:

- Every player in the stirge event gets a full-color art folio from _Horde Book 1_, illustrating the creatures you'll encounter in the course of the adventure

- The "most valuable player," as voted by the others in the event, also gets the art folios from   the second and third Horde Books, plus a cool Haz Moth refrigerator magnet

- Curt and Jeff get a pair of deluxe sets, which have the art folios for the two books that are in stores now, and a custom folder to keep it all in, which they can use as a promotional giveaway for the first two people to buy the Masters and Minions books from Games Plus (or keep for their own enjoyment!)

- TracerBullet42 gets one of all these things, plus print copies of the first two books, as a way of saying thanks for running the event

Wish I could be there, y'all; hope everyone's dice run hot today!


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2005)

Okay, I'm off to Gameday!

*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz*

I'm awake! I'm awake!

See everyone shortly.


----------



## buzz (Feb 26, 2005)

Tav_Behemoth said:
			
		

> I wanted to post about some of the prizes & stuff Behemoth3 sent out to the Game Day...



Booyah! Thanks, Tav!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 26, 2005)

*YAWN*  good morning, late risers.    just got up at 10, checking the boards and stuff... should be arriving around, oh, 3 PM or so (maybe later, not sure yet) for those still paying attention to the forums at this late hour.  

see you there!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 26, 2005)

One game down...one to go...after lunch and prize-y stuff!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, i'm about to leave home.    when i get there someone tell me where you all are going to lunch and stuff.


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2005)

w00t!!!111!!!

Fun, Fun, Fun!

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 27, 2005)

Had a fun time. Thanks to all who played in my games. You guys were great.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 27, 2005)

Well, a big thank you to my players in the crazy stirge adventure!  I was pretty nervous about GM-ing for the first time.  You were a great group and very easy to work with.  I had a lot of fun, and hope you guys did too!

And to Diremeade...the Thimbledon's adventure was a blast.  I absolutely loved your battle arena, and you can consider that set-up "yoinked" for something I will run someday...too cool to not steal that one.

And the "magic" thimble...hehehe.  Still chuckling about that one.

Oh, and props to the PCs in my game for the nastiest use of web, produce flame, and cause fear that I've ever heard of...poor, poor Ergle never had a chance...

Maybe next time I'll have to throw J. Prefast at y'all...he'll "demerit" you to death!

Thanks again, gang...you made it fun for me!  I hope you all had a good time as well.

Oh, except for that FCWesel...I hope he had a rotten time.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 27, 2005)

i vomited thrice!


----------



## buzz (Feb 27, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i vomited thrice!



And you missd out on your prizes. We kept calling your name, but no BOZ.


----------



## buzz (Feb 27, 2005)

*Another successful Gameday*

Another successful Gameday. 

I have to say, this was one of the most enjoyable Gamedays I've been to yet. I was having a blast from breakfast straight on through 'till I hopped in the car to drive home.

We had a great turnout; two sign-in sheets full of preregs! It was great to see both Gameday regulars and fresh faces.

First off, we must all give thalmin and the crew at Games Plus a big hand for providing our venue. Games Plus is a great environment in which to game *and* it's full of bitchen swag. Two great tastes, as they say. Thanks, GP!

Next, let's give all our GMs a collective hug. Every table in both slots seemed full of players all having a lot of fun, and the attendees I spoke said they were having a great time. It was great to see people laughing it up, rollin' the bones, and furiously painting minis. Kudos, GMs!

And what a big surprise the prize giveaway was this time around! Not only did we have all the swag from Bastion Press, Behemoth3, Clockwork Golem, Goodman Games, Hero Games, RPGObjects, and Tabletop Adventures, but lots of people donated prizes form their own collections. The head table was practically buckling uder the weight of it all. Thanks to everyone who donated.

(Aside: Did the AEG promo stuff ever show up?)

Now lemme give some personal shout-outs.

Pbartender and Mark, your games were PHENOMENAL. They were the kind of games where I learned how to be a better GM. Wait for it... BOOYAH!

thalmin, KnowTheToe, rowport, AelyaShade, and Yort... if it's the last thing I do, I'll make sure I see you all hang from the highest yardarm in Her Majesty's Navy. And I mean that in a good way. 

William Ronald, KnowTheToe, rowport, Ronin84, rustynorm, omokage... truly, you were the Jagged Hills Mining Consortium's finest! As far as anybody knows. I won't tell! 

All in all, one of my favorite Gamedays. I can't wait for the next one!

Did any get some pics during the whole shebang?


----------



## Arquin Xea (Feb 27, 2005)

I had a gret time guys. Learned a few little tricks to the trade on painting and refurbishing the minis. Jon, your a good teacher and I hope to see you and the others on the Wednesday night gigs. Chris, awesome job on the mini you modified for me. your fantastic. I'll paint it up soon as I get these others done. My next game is at the end of March, so it has to be ready by then. The "Panting Seminar" cd will definetely come in handy. I am already using a few of the tricks from that. A BIG THANK YOU to you all. I had a blast.


----------



## AelyaShade (Feb 27, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> thalmin, KnowTheToe, rowport, AelyaShade, and Yort... if it's the last thing I do, I'll make sure I see you all hang from the highest yardarm in Her Majesty's Navy. And I mean that in a good way.






God Save the Foundation!   

What a great Gameday! My thanks to those who made it possible...thalmin, buzz, GM's, paint masters, and participants. I can't wait for the next one!

Big hug to Pbartender for a lovely trek to the Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocoetl, as well as my fellow adventurers. I wear my scar from the nasty beast of endless tentacles with pride!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 27, 2005)

buzz said:
			
		

> And you missd out on your prizes. We kept calling your name, but no BOZ.




... i got there at 3:45.    a bit later than i had planned...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 27, 2005)

Good stuff!

Woke up too late to do the breakfast thing. At this point I wonder why I keep signing up for it. I'm always late! 

I grabbed some books from the Ennies last year, Age of Mortals and good old Exalted Sidereals and dropped them off for prizes. In my corner for painting, I brought a nice paint palette, my rinsewell, which got a few questions asked of it, and a tool box packed with numerous paints. The bad thing is that it was still too small to hold all of 'em! 

I managed to finish six Warlord Skeletal Breakers, and almost finish off about four other miniatures, this not counting the various articles and other goods we got on CD. 

How about Curt? Did he do anythign with his convered Ranger? He seemed to be pausing and considering the possibilites while looking at Mark's paints with a certain eye of... doubt?

Heck, I got to see Mark working on his Copper Dragon the whole time. I wonder how that one turned out... he mentioned that he might have a special use for it at that particular day. 

I know that some paints and brushes got sold that day as the people who were coming in for the Afternoon paint session had lots of questions and needed some supplies and didn't seem afraid to spend money.


For prizes, I won Fudge (which I'm giving to one of my friends who collects game systems but is even poorer than me) and a Hero system book for Champions, one of the setting city books. Looks good so far.

Thanks for another great game day!


----------



## buzz (Feb 27, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Heck, I got to see Mark working on his Copper Dragon the whole time. I wonder how that one turned out... he mentioned that he might have a special use for it at that particular day.



He did: totally scaring the @#$! out of us.  Thankfully we only had to fight a few of its half-breed offspring.


----------



## rowport (Feb 27, 2005)

*Great GameDay!*

WOW!  Great people, great games, great store, and great swag.  (Even the sub at lunch was pretty darn good.)  This was my favorite GameDay so far.  Thanks especially to Matt & Mark- both of your games were fantastic fun- and to Curt & Jeff, our illustrious hosts.  And, to Buzz who organized the whole shebang.  Thanks, everybody!  See you next time!

To Matt's players: Of course, as soon as the Lieutenant blew off the head of the giant stalking statue, I stabbed him in the back and appointed myself Captain Coxswain.  Yarrr!

To Mark's players: I am secure in my loving relationship with my wolf.


----------



## Arquin Xea (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Jon,
I have a question for ya on the the cd articles you gave us at the seminar. I loaded the disk, went to the site for the first article, hit print. When it printed, I noticed that I am missing a porion on the right side of the article. Is there a way to print these in whole? I would like to build a little folder so I can always go back and refresh myself and printing them in whole would be a great way to do this. Can you help me out?


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 28, 2005)

Arquin Xea said:
			
		

> Hey Jon,
> I have a question for ya on the the cd articles you gave us at the seminar. I loaded the disk, went to the site for the first article, hit print. When it printed, I noticed that I am missing a porion on the right side of the article. Is there a way to print these in whole? I would like to build a little folder so I can always go back and refresh myself and printing them in whole would be a great way to do this. Can you help me out?





Arquin Xea,
The are probably in frames. Usually you can right click in the frame you want to print and hit print there. That should print only the frame. Otherwise you can copy the area you want to print into a word processor and print from there.


----------



## thalmin (Feb 28, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> How about Curt? Did he do anythign with his convered Ranger? He seemed to be pausing and considering the possibilites while looking at Mark's paints with a certain eye of... doubt?



That's what I get for showing up with too little sleep. I couldn't even see straight. But I still had a great time.
Matt, I thoroughly enjoyed your game. You even brought eye patches and pirate hats!!! (Or were they hats of d02?)
Thank you to all the GMs for your efforts. Thank you everyone for coming out. It is so wonderful to see many of you again, and great to meet so many new faces. 
Buzz, fantastic job. (My apologies to the lieutenant.  I didn't mean to blow up one of your cannons.  )

Should we try this again in about 4 months?


----------



## Tekkmage (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for a great day.

Since this is my first EN gameday I have nothing to compare it to but GenCon. I had more fun than any GenCon I have been to. I think it might be due in part to almost everyone being from the general area. 
I met a lot of new people and was happy to meet them. I know feel a part of this community and am glad to have made some new friends (hope that doesn't offend any one hehe ). 

Thanks to FCWesel for providing me with 2 great games. I got to blow up a tower, witness 4 pukes and 2 jimmykicks in the same game, shoot another player, light up a smoke with a fellow geek-at-arms when we thought it we were dead with the building blowing up arround us. Man I hate waiting for elevators when the building is blowing up. And last but not least the geeks did more bad guy killing than all the fighter tipes put together.

Thanks also to the other players I played with for providiog a fun and humorus time. I hope to get to know all of you better as game days go on.

I also have picked up some great playing and DMing tips from all those involved.


Thanks again
Tekkmage


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 28, 2005)

Tekkmage said:
			
		

> Thanks to FCWesel for providing me with 2 great games.




No problem at all, mi amigo. Glad to have found a person who could RPG a "techie."  (Hope you didn't feel type-casted. Remind me next game day to make sure you don't get pigeonholed.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 28, 2005)

Arquin Xea said:
			
		

> Hey Jon,
> I have a question for ya on the the cd articles you gave us at the seminar. I loaded the disk, went to the site for the first article, hit print. When it printed, I noticed that I am missing a porion on the right side of the article. Is there a way to print these in whole? I would like to build a little folder so I can always go back and refresh myself and printing them in whole would be a great way to do this. Can you help me out?




What I did for printing the articles is to highlight the area then hit print.. it printed everything out that I wanted it to 



I want to thank everyone that particpated in the paint seminar.. and to the Game Day hosts.. Games PLus!! I had a blast.. and was having fun throughout the whole day! thanks again for letting me come to such a valuable event and to host the seminar.. it really makes me feel glad that I can help budding new painters get a step further along in thier development.. !!
I hope all had fun.. thanks again
-jon


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 28, 2005)

This was an AWESOME game day

Thanks to everyone for making it so!
-jon


----------



## thalmin (Feb 28, 2005)

Jon, not so loud. I just woke up, but some people might still be sleeping.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 28, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Jon, not so loud. I just woke up, but some people might still be sleeping.



you mean gamers actually sleep... woah.. I did not think it was possible!


----------



## thalmin (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, some only have to meditate for 4 hours.


----------



## Nikmal (Feb 28, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Well, some only have to meditate for 4 hours.




Dem Dang Elf people think dem special or sumthun... now give me another good dwarvun fightur.. and we takes all dem dang der elf people on.. and show dem how to sleeps proper like!!
Kip Bouldershoulder... (give me a sec.. and I will introduce you proper like to me axes.. Boulder and Rock!) 






-


----------



## omokage (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for a great gameday everyone.
Ninjacat, I'm sorry I couldn't play in your game, I hope you and your bro had a great time at Reidzilla's table.

All you psycho's a Mark's afternoon table, thanks for a great game (Mark included). I'm glad I didn't miss this gameday.

and hey! I want to be an ENnies Judge this year, but it seems to be an uphill battle. Please vote for me.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 28, 2005)

omokage said:
			
		

> Thanks for a great gameday everyone.
> Ninjacat, I'm sorry I couldn't play in your game, I hope you and your bro had a great time at Reidzilla's table.
> 
> All you psycho's a Mark's afternoon table, thanks for a great game (Mark included). I'm glad I didn't miss this gameday.
> ...




Heck, the Chicago vote should go for the former incumbant of the Windy city who brought Sidereals and Age of Moratls!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Feb 28, 2005)

See, now I will vote.  Seeing this is Chicago, I guess we should spend a moment speaking about the "benefits" of voting for you  

Had a great time in both games.  Matt's game was a traditional pirate treasure hunt, with a jaunt through the jungle which included being swarmed by piranah and thrown into a scaraficial well.  It was definitely a good time, Thanks Matt


Mark's game was a terror as a randy copper dragon had sent all of his bastard born half breed children after us.  Unfortuately for Mark, the game climax was about 30 seconds in the game when Buzz missed an easy save, was turned to stone and then pushed off the edge of a tower and to his death.  Fastest and most entertaining character death ever at a CGD.  Good job Buzz.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 28, 2005)

we got to kill the mayor.


----------



## Mark (Feb 28, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Heck, the Chicago vote should go for the former incumbant of the Windy city who brought Sidereals and Age of Moratls!




Hmmm... 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122032



			
				Dextra said:
			
		

> Please be advised that any attempts at bribery or otherwise cajoling votes will result in your immediate disqualification and temporary ban from this site.




Aha!  Now we see the cajoling inherent in the system!  Come and see the cajolling inherent in the system!  Help!  Help!  I'm being cajoled!


----------



## Joe Cohen (Feb 28, 2005)

I only got to play in one game, but it was a blast. Anything that gives me a chance to whip out the Boris & Natasha Russian accent.


----------



## Diremede (Feb 28, 2005)

I must say I had a good time myself.  The one shot I had planned ran a little bit long, but it was fun.  The players missed the bulk of the role playing area by charging head on into my arena, but hey it really would have run long then    Thanks to all the players in my game I enjoyed it, plus I got to see several of the new base classes from the complete books in action, the scout, the warmage, the warlock, and the swashbuckler. 

As to the stirge game well it really sucked .......................    just kidding !!!!! It was a blast, I got to be a halfling necromancer, now how often does that happen, I was even joking before we got characters that I would like to play the halfling, I didn't even know there was one =).  Not only that, I cast the web that led to the demise of the vile little stirge riding spellcaster.  Much fun.  Great job on that, the in game pics were really cool, but I think the guild needs to hire a new pilot


----------



## JoeGKushner (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122032
> 
> ...




That's what you get for living in the Chicagoland area.... Now I'm going to have to awkaen the dead mob bosses froma thousand ages on you! You broke the code man... the code!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Feb 28, 2005)

Diremede said:
			
		

> As to the stirge game well it really sucked .......................    just kidding !!!!! It was a blast, I got to be a halfling necromancer, now how often does that happen, I was even joking before we got characters that I would like to play the halfling, I didn't even know there was one =).  Not only that, I cast the web that led to the demise of the vile little stirge riding spellcaster.  Much fun.  Great job on that, the in game pics were really cool, but I think the guild needs to hire a new pilot



Glad to hear you enjoyed it...as a first time GM, I was a little nervous about how it would go, but it seemed to work out well.

But what was wrong with the pilot?  He got you there, didn't he?  DIDN'T HE?

That's right...

Hey, I was just impressed that noone (Thalinel, especially) tried to loot the Captain when he was passed out on the floor.

Thanks again to the group for putting up with my frequent pauses and general "deer-in-headlights" feeling that I'm sure I was putting out there...I'll do better next time!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 28, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you enjoyed it...as a first time GM, I was a little nervous about how it would go, but it seemed to work out well.




i just wish you hadn't sent us to fight Deadites and flying Necronomiclones!


----------



## FCWesel (Feb 28, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i just wish you hadn't sent us to fight Deadites and flying Necronomiclones!




Yeah, that Tracerbullet42 is just all kinds of stinky that way.

Boz, you didn't kill the Mayor of Chicago, you guys destoryed the Emperor Daily The Greater and his son, "little" Lord Daily the Minor. 

Technically I think your roll Boz, was mostly vomitting [and then dry heaving] when you tried to pick up the smell greazy, bloated, body of the Emperor up off the Necronomicon...but who's keeping score? (And ultimately, who could blame you?)


----------



## buzz (Feb 28, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Should we try this again in about 4 months?



Try? There is no try. Only do.

That'd be June-ish, right? Sounds good to me.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 1, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> i just wish you hadn't sent us to fight Deadites and flying Necronomiclones!




Watch your tone, buddy, or I'll do it again!

I doubt you can handle any more vomiting for a while...



			
				CHUNK said:
			
		

> But the worst thing I ever done, I mixed a pot of fake puke at home, and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony, and then, then I made a noise like this. 'Huaa. Huaaa. Huaaaa. Huaaaaaaaa.' And- and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience, and then- then this was horrible. All the people started gettin' sick and throwin' up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.


----------



## FCWesel (Mar 1, 2005)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Watch your tone, buddy, or I'll do it again!




Notice, he didn't deny the stinkiness that is he.


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks to thalmin and the great people at Games Plus for being such wonderful hosts.

Thanks to buzz for his hard work in organizing the Game Day.

Thanks to FC Wesel and all the players in his game for a great adventure. It was my first time playing Stargate SG-1, and I had a blast.  (Okay, so did the tower, but that's a long story....   )

Thanks to Mark, and everyone in his game, for a truly memorable adventure --  and the quickest death I have ever seen at a gaming table.  

I am looking forward to the next Game Day already.


----------



## Yort (Mar 1, 2005)

A delayed thanks to all involved in making another Gameday rock! Only at Games Plus can someone go from cabin boy to Baron of Mt. Prospect in the space of a day.

Matt, thanks for the swashbuckling fun. Might I suggest less nature next time? Stupid animals, with their claws and the biting and the crushing and the hurting.

Wesel, a rollicking good time as always. The action was fast, furious, and at times, covered in vomit. What more can you ask for?

Good to see what is quickly becoming many familiar faces. Already looking forward to the next Gameday ("It goes up to 11") and plan on gaming with some of you much sooner.

Roll them bones, except Lt. Buzz. That way lie danger.

Yort


----------



## FCWesel (Mar 1, 2005)

Yort said:
			
		

> Wesel, a rollicking good time as always. The action was fast, furious, and at times, covered in vomit. What more can you ask for?




To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of the women?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, I only managed to snap off two pictures during the day, but here they are, for anyone interested...

The first one is the group moving through the lair of stirges.  The second is of John (Painfully).  I include it because he weaseled his way out of the first picture...

*edit: erm, the other way around...I think you can figure it out.  And it appears that Pvt. Patterson managed to avoid the picture as well...


----------



## FCWesel (Mar 2, 2005)

Hmmm..I am not seeing that *Extra Special "I Choose You" Game Token* on the table there...how disappointing.


----------



## Painfully (Mar 2, 2005)

See.  That's what I looked like after getting attacked by stirges!


----------



## rustynorm6 (Mar 2, 2005)

Now that I can actually post again, I also wanted to say thanks to Diremede and Mark for running some great games, especially to Diremede who provided me with about 100 goblins to roast before I finally got a taste of my own medicine and got sizzled like a piece of bacon.  It was a great time and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 2, 2005)

Well...  First, I wanted to thank Tracerbullet.  I wasn't feeling very well that afternoon, and had considered going home early (Sunday and Monday had me laid out with a nasty flu I apparently caught from my wife and kids).  But I'm glad I'd stayed.  It's always nice to be able to use a few of my Rat Bastard DM tricks as a player, on occasion.  I was very proud of the fact that I managed to do something significantly useful with both a _sound burst_ and a _cause fear_ spell.



			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Pbartender and Mark, your games were PHENOMENAL. They were the kind of games where I learned how to be a better GM. Wait for it... BOOYAH!
> 
> thalmin, KnowTheToe, rowport, AelyaShade, and Yort... if it's the last thing I do, I'll make sure I see you all hang from the highest yardarm in Her Majesty's Navy. And I mean that in a good way.






			
				AelyaShade said:
			
		

> Big hug to Pbartender for a lovely trek to the Lost Temple of Ixtapolapocoetl, as well as my fellow adventurers. I wear my scar from the nasty beast of endless tentacles with pride!






			
				rowport said:
			
		

> Thanks especially to Matt & Mark- both of your games were fantastic fun-...
> 
> To Matt's players: Of course, as soon as the Lieutenant blew off the head of the giant stalking statue, I stabbed him in the back and appointed myself Captain Coxswain.  Yarrr!






			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Matt, I thoroughly enjoyed your game. You even brought eye patches and pirate hats!!! (Or were they hats of d02?)...
> 
> ...Buzz, fantastic job. (My apologies to the lieutenant.  I didn't mean to blow up one of your cannons.  )






			
				KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Matt's game was a traditional pirate treasure hunt, with a jaunt through the jungle which included being swarmed by piranah and thrown into a scaraficial well.  It was definitely a good time, Thanks Matt






			
				Yort said:
			
		

> Matt, thanks for the swashbuckling fun. Might I suggest less nature next time? Stupid animals, with their claws and the biting and the crushing and the hurting.
> 
> Roll them bones, except Lt. Buzz. That way lie danger.




You know guys, nothing makes me happier than knowing the players had a good time.  I must say, though, it makes the game so much easier to GM, when the players are willing to get into the game and play along.  You guys did great.

The game seemed like such a hit, I'll have to consider running another Skull & Bones adventure next time.  Though, if I did that, I'd have think carefully about whether to run the Star Wars D6 adventure I was thinking about, or playing something.  Oh well, I've got four months to figure it out.

Oh!  I working through the paperwork to transfer to a different department...  One in which I won't have to work a rotating shift!  [INSERT HAPPY DANCE HERE]  If all goes well, I won't have to worry about working Game Day weekends ever again!

As Buzz would say...
*BOOYAH!*


----------



## Mark (Mar 2, 2005)

All of the players from the Gameday should hustle on over to this thread - 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122717

And post about their GMs.  There's a huge prize in the offing!

(Buzz you might want to mail the list and let them know about it, and that time is running out...)


----------



## buzz (Mar 3, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> (Buzz you might want to mail the list and let them know about it, and that time is running out...)



Done.


----------



## Ninjacat (Mar 3, 2005)

omokage said:
			
		

> Ninjacat, I'm sorry I couldn't play in your game, I hope you and your bro had a great time at Reidzilla's table.




Not EVEN a problem, dude; don't even worry about it. Much fun was had with Reidzilla's Golden Age Superheroes; we go way back. Maybe next time, eh?

(and this was actually the *third* time I've tried to run this particular adventure. The first one was completed, but fast-forwarded through 75% of the enire adventure, heh. The second one... ..heck, I don't even remmeber, but it wasn't finished either. Perhaps it is a sleeping adventure that should just be left to lie. *g* )


----------



## waterdhavian (Mar 5, 2005)

A late thank you to FCWesel for running both the games I was in.  Thanks for the great time and I hope I didnt get anyone sick that played at our table.  If I did I'M VERY SORRY!  Everyone else who I gamed with were great and look forward to gaming with ya next time. Stargate was a blast, Literally! and Army of Darkness was great fun.  I just wish I was feeling better that day.  I am psyched already for game day XI!!!  Thanks again to FCWesel and everyone else who made this day possible.



 Next time I play one of FCWesel's games I'm bringing some reinforced undershorts.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 7, 2005)

*cough cough* oh, it was your fault...   no, i'm kidding, i didn't get sick.


----------

